# What game are you playing thread



## Cayal

Figured this would be a popular topic in the gaming section.

Simple process, tell us what game you are playing, what system and what you think of it so far.

I'll go first.

I am playing F.E.A.R on Playstation3. This game freaks me out with those ghost kids running around. Gives me chills that no game has since Silent Hill.

Not very far into it though.

Also playing Madden 2008.


----------



## Talysia

Currently going through some old titles.  Playing Suikoden V - a very nice little RPG with a huge cast of characters.


----------



## Overread

We don't have a thread like this already? Somethings wrong there

Well for me its been Mark of Chaos, Heros of Mana and Impirium Galactica 2 (not all at once though )


----------



## Joel007

We have one of these threads every month 

Soldier of Fortune 2, Warcraft 3, C&C Generals on PC.

On the Wii: Far Cry, Red Steel, Sports.


----------



## Cayal

It should be stickied.


----------



## Commonmind

Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass, Bioshock, replaying Halo 3, Kingdom Hearts 2, Rogue Galaxy, Half Life 2: Episode 2 and Portal. I've got Folklore, PGR4, Jeanne D'arc and Tales of the World waiting on the shelf, hopefully they're being as patient as I am.


----------



## Lenny

Still beavering on through *Oblivion *(PS3) and waiting patiently for Bethesda to stop arsing around and get *Shivering Isles* and other bits of DLC onto the PSN, and I'm slowly replaying *Kingdom Hearts 2* (PS2).

And I'm twiddling my thumbs whilst waiting for both *Assassin's Creed *and the *Half Life 2: Orange Box *to come out on PS3.


----------



## Commonmind

Can't wait for Assassin's Creed myself and the Orange Box is fantastic (though my PC blows my 360 and PS3 out of the water, so I grabbed it for that instead).


----------



## Fake Vencar

I play UT2004 online quite a bit, but apart from that that is about it. Maybe go on Oblivion a bit more but it's no longer a challenge. I've got over 100% reflect damage items, so melee combat cannot hurt me at all!


----------



## Ginkus

Playing Conan on the 360. Really disappointing game that _really_ wants to be God of War.


----------



## The Ace

Balls of Steel Pinball. (Love Barbarian.)


----------



## Talysia

Switching to Wild Arms 3 for a bit.  I have no attention span lately.


----------



## power 0wns

ooh a load, kingdom hearts, kingdom hearts 2, halo, halo2 ,halo3,call of duty all of em, total anihalation kingdoms, stronghold, lord of the rings battle for middle earth. chillie con carnage,  looking forward to kingdom hearts 3 =]


----------



## Overread

wow I have heard of multi tasking, but power owns, how the heck do you play all those at once ????
Me well at the moment dieing horribly in Mark of Chaos


----------



## Talysia

Yes, that's certainly impressive.  I thought I was doing well alternating between two games.


----------



## tangaloomababe

I've gone ancient in my game playing, I purchased a copy of the original phantasmagoria which I should have soon.  I have been playing dare I say it..... "Frogger" lately.  I dislike fighting games and I think that seems to be the only sort of game out there at the moment or your civilization style game.  I like a good thinking game, I loved Myst and the like.  I don't really have heaps of time to play anyway, so I probably would not have the time to commit to that sort of game now.


----------



## Ice fyre

I've just finished Warcraft3 frozen throne, so am back to Starcraft (had to buy a new copy) just started Fire Warrior on PS2 (was bored and fancied a change) While I really dont do First Person Shooters I'm quite enjoying this. I sometimes go back to Dynasty Warriors and Disgea (I really have to finish that game!) I am also rearing a pet Dragon on Facebook does that count?


----------



## Cayal

F.E.A.R on hold
Ninja Gaiden on hold
HP and Order of Phoenix on hold

why?

Ratchet and Clank is in my possession. Life if on hold.


----------



## power 0wns

heh heh, i play ema t difernet times, depends how i feel


----------



## vampress13

Oblivion: elder scrolls, and i started some zombie game on the 360, but i didnt like it


----------



## sanityassassin

Pro Evo 2008 on the PS2


----------



## HoopyFrood

Played on _Resident Evil 4_ last night on my friend's Wii -- stood on many traps, walked into a few mines, and managed to blow a zombies head off with a shotgun (love that shotgun) and then be promptly strangled by it's still-moving headless body!

All in all, an _excellent_ bout of gaming 

Also played on _Super Smash Brothers_. I love playing as Link and then bombing, arrowing and spin-attacking everyone all my friends. By one of my friends is an absolute noob, she always plays as bloody pikachu, stands in the middle of the screen and uses the lightening bolt again and again. Most annoying.

I also played on _Time Splitters 2_, I think it was. Multiplayer, running around with random weapons (including a flamethrower, woop!) and shooting everyone in sight!


----------



## Fake Vencar

Just started to play a bit of Titan Quest. Nice game and plays very well


----------



## Green

I have Clive Barker's Jericho, but what with other commitments and the fact that Crysis is sooooooooooooo nearly out, I don't want to start it yet.

I've been waiting for the game for some time, but I hear it's crap. Anybody played it yet?


----------



## Lenny

Jericho?

I downloaded the demo, and started it, but as I so often do with these things, I turned it off after five minutes of creeping up on something only to have it jump out and maul me. 

The graphics are good, though, I can tell you that.


----------



## Lenny

Downloaded the Uncharted: Drake's Fortune on Thursday... NaughtyDog had made a mistake and region locked it so it would only play on American PS3's. The problem was fixed yesterday, and I've just re-downloaded it, and I've just been playing it. It's good! Very good!

The animation system is definitely noticeable - I've just spent ten minutes making Nathan Drake run around, just so I could watch his clothes creasing, and I've sent him tumbling through rivers, and under waterfalls - his clothes get wet! Properly wet!!

I've had some fun with the combat system, too, and the use of cover. However, it's going to take me some time to get the hang of using the Sixaxis to throw a grenade.


----------



## dustinzgirl

James Bond 007 on the Nintendo 64.


----------



## Lucien21

Call of Duty 4 on the PS3.

Superb.


----------



## Commonmind

Also playing Uncharted now, and I just popped in Oblivion again as well...

I grabbed a copy of Call of Duty 4 for the PC and I'm currently on the sniping mission. For a shooter-on-rails it's been a blast. Infinity Ward really did a bang up job with this one. 

AC in a few days, I can't wait...


----------



## Lenny

Bah... you'll have finished it three times by the time I get it on Friday! 

I'm thinking of maybe asking for* Uncharted *for Christmas or my birthday. Whilst it's not something I'd spend my money on (saving it for things I really want, namely *MGS4*, *GTA IV*, *LittleBigPlanet *and *Killzone 2*... and the *Final Fantasies* if they come out next year), it is a game I wouldn't mind playing.

Shame my exams start the day after my birthday, and last until February.  At least I'd have something to look forward to for after my exams, though.


----------



## Lucien21

Lucien21 said:


> Call of Duty 4 on the PS3.
> 
> Superb.


 
*Call of Duty 4

*They say size isn't everything...but when the quality is this good I nearly believe them.

Finished the single player mission on Normal level. Including the bonus level after the credits (No Harrison Ford in the bonus mission though- Shame)

It is a Very Very Very good game that is Very Very Very short game. It took about 5-6 hours to complete the single player game. 

It was fun. There are some excellent missions in the game. My personal fav was the sniper mission in Chernoybl, however the helicopter gunship levels (There are a LOT of helicopters in this game) were not bad and the opening level on the ship was cool.

Basically the single player is lots of fun.

It also unlocks an arcade mode where you can play the levels for points. Everytime you shoot a bad guy a +10, +100 type score appears.

I also unlocks a cheat mode depending on the amount of intel you collected in the game you can play COD Noir (i.e in Black and white) or a variety of other cheats.

The multiplayer is fun which is just as well as £44 for 6 hours of single player is criminal. (Actually i'm starting to notice a pattern. Halo 3 and now COD4 had VERY short single player games and are only saved due to extensive multiplayer games. Personally I'd rather have the longer single player experience.)

*8/10* The actual game experience is 10/10 but knocked 2 points of for lack of length


----------



## Talysia

Flitting between Final Fantasy VII (thanks to the thread here, I wanted to revisit my misspent youth) and Star Ocean:  Till the End of Time.


----------



## MinasTirithGuard

Lucien21 said:


> *Call of Duty 4
> 
> *They say size isn't everything...but when the quality is this good I nearly believe them.
> 
> Finished the single player mission on Normal level. Including the bonus level after the credits (No Harrison Ford in the bonus mission though- Shame)
> 
> It is a Very Very Very good game that is Very Very Very short game. It took about 5-6 hours to complete the single player game.
> 
> It was fun. There are some excellent missions in the game. My personal fav was the sniper mission in Chernoybl, however the helicopter gunship levels (There are a LOT of helicopters in this game) were not bad and the opening level on the ship was cool.
> 
> Basically the single player is lots of fun.
> 
> It also unlocks an arcade mode where you can play the levels for points. Everytime you shoot a bad guy a +10, +100 type score appears.
> 
> I also unlocks a cheat mode depending on the amount of intel you collected in the game you can play COD Noir (i.e in Black and white) or a variety of other cheats.
> 
> The multiplayer is fun which is just as well as £44 for 6 hours of single player is criminal. (Actually i'm starting to notice a pattern. Halo 3 and now COD4 had VERY short single player games and are only saved due to extensive multiplayer games. Personally I'd rather have the longer single player experience.)
> 
> *8/10* The actual game experience is 10/10 but knocked 2 points of for lack of length



I watched some of my friends play this on the XBox 360. The graphics were amazing, almost HL2 quality, and I liked how the main character was an SAS soldier through part of the game. 

However, I was really disappointed how the game took a turn towards a James Bond movie near the very end. I thought the point of the Medal of Honor/Call of Duty/Battlefield games was that you are a small cog in the much greater gears of war, not the savior of humanity?

I'm not one to always complain about political correctness, but did anyone else think the "bad" Russians looked Arab?


----------



## x//ada\\x

playing Yoshis Island on DS ... i know its sad but im addicted to all the mario games.. anyone got any games that they could recomed to get me off mario???


----------



## Commonmind

MinasTirithGuard said:


> I watched some of my friends play this on the XBox 360. The graphics were amazing, almost HL2 quality, and I liked how the main character was an SAS soldier through part of the game.
> 
> However, I was really disappointed how the game took a turn towards a James Bond movie near the very end. I thought the point of the Medal of Honor/Call of Duty/Battlefield games was that you are a small cog in the much greater gears of war, not the savior of humanity?
> 
> I'm not one to always complain about political correctness, but did anyone else think the "bad" Russians looked Arab?



They've since deviated from the design style they incorporated in the previous Call of Duty titles. Those games were meant to emulate the feeling of being a small part of a larger force. The intention was to simulate the type of environment one would've found themselves in had they been a part of the actual war.

Call of Duty 4 is not only fictional, but focuses on much smaller, more specialized groups of infantry; i.e. Special Forces consisting of 6-8 man assault squads and small sniper teams. Where before Infinity Ward was reenacting a war, here they are telling a story, and as such it feels much more personal. If you keep this in mind while playing the game you may find it a bit easier to swallow, but if you're expecting the same sense of scale found in the previous games you will be sadly disappointed. While the battles are epic and grand, gone is the sensation that you're a part of a larger group that's taking part in a larger fight. 

However, I personally find the game still retains a sense of realism, as modern-day skirmishes are being fought in the very same way depicted in CoD 4. We no longer have ground wars on the same scale as we had during the World Wars, and there are times where small groups of soldiers and special forces units actually decide the outcome of major battles.


----------



## Commonmind

x//ada\\x said:


> playing Yoshis Island on DS ... i know its sad but im addicted to all the mario games.. anyone got any games that they could recomed to get me off mario???



Super Mario Galaxy  (only a few days away!!)


----------



## Commonmind

MinasTirithGuard said:


> I'm not one to always complain about political correctness, but did anyone else think the "bad" Russians looked Arab?



The Russians and Middle-Eastern terrorists were in league with one another; there are parts of the game where you'll encounter them together. If you pay attention during some of the battles you'll actually hear some of them speaking both languages.


----------



## tangaloomababe

Well I have gone back to my old old old games.  I got a copy of Phantasmagoria which I have to run in Win 95 compatibility mode but its kind of fun.  Then its of to Simon the Sorcerer.  Yes nostalgia!


----------



## MinasTirithGuard

Commonmind said:


> The Russians and Middle-Eastern terrorists were in league with one another; there are parts of the game where you'll encounter them together. If you pay attention during some of the battles you'll actually hear some of them speaking both languages.



Thanks for clearing that up. Don't get me wrong, the game looks super fun, those were just my first impressions.


----------



## Snowdog

vampress13 said:


> Oblivion: elder scrolls, and i started some zombie game on the 360, but i didnt like it



I still play Morrowind from time to time. Unfortunately I can't run Oblivion.


----------



## Lucien21

tangaloomababe said:


> Well I have gone back to my old old old games. I got a copy of Phantasmagoria which I have to run in Win 95 compatibility mode but its kind of fun. Then its of to Simon the Sorcerer. Yes nostalgia!


 

Couple of decent games those.

Currently playing:

Sam & Max Season 2 Episode 1

*Ice Station Santa  *


----------



## Overread

x//ada\\x said:


> playing Yoshis Island on DS ... i know its sad but im addicted to all the mario games.. anyone got any games that they could recomed to get me off mario???


 
you want off mario - try golden sun - its a GBA title, but brilliant, well constructed RPG (and cheap now); another would be FF tactics - out soon, all of the fun of the advanced version, with a less strick battle rules system


----------



## Kissmequick

Now I'm over my WOW addiction ( oh alright, my addiction to the forums lol)
I'm playing a lot of Dawn of War and I'm waiting for my Old Man to let me get hold of his copy of Mark of Chaos. Waiting with baited breath for WAR.


----------



## Durandal

Snowdog said:


> I still play Morrowind from time to time. Unfortunately I can't run Oblivion.


 
Ah, Morrowind. I lost a vast swath of my life to that game. Great, great times.

At the moment, I'm playing Forza Motorsport and Icewind Dale.


----------



## tangaloomababe

Lucien: Never played Sam and Max.  I brought a set of lucas games that had sam and max in it also Day of the Tentacle (which I loved) and Indiana Jones, which was also really good fun, but I never got around to Sam and Max. Hope your enjoying it.


----------



## Commonmind

Kissmequick said:


> Now I'm over my WOW addiction ( oh alright, my addiction to the forums lol)
> I'm playing a lot of Dawn of War and I'm waiting for my Old Man to let me get hold of his copy of Mark of Chaos. Waiting with baited breath for WAR.



I just put WoW down myself several months ago.


----------



## Snowdog

Durandal said:


> Ah, Morrowind. I lost a vast swath of my life to that game. Great, great times.
> 
> At the moment, I'm playing Forza Motorsport and Icewind Dale.



Me too. I've been through it completely 3 times, been everywhere, done everything, including the expansions. But I still get a kick out of just wandering around, playing mods, trying new houses, soaking up the ambiance...


----------



## AJ_gamer

Snowdog said:


> Me too. I've been through it completely 3 times, been everywhere, done everything, including the expansions. But I still get a kick out of just wandering around, playing mods, trying new houses, soaking up the ambiance...


 

I've done morrowind so many times as well but i find that after an extremly long tme of playing it that it kind of got boring tobe honest lol

at the moment i'm really into Dead Rising i never can get enough of the humour and gore


----------



## bruno-1012

Spent the early part of last week on Medal of Honour: Airborne

Very disappointed in the length of the game.  Also hated the accuracy of the bots - maximum range for my sniper rifle but they could get me behind cover with a head shot using any weapon.

Couldn't be bothered going back 6 times into each mission to get all the 'special drop' awards.

Went back to R6:Vegas for a bit towards the end of the week.

Waiting for CoD4 to arrive from Amazon....


----------



## Snowdog

AJ_gamer said:


> I've done morrowind so many times as well but i find that after an extremly long tme of playing it that it kind of got boring tobe honest lol
> 
> at the moment i'm really into Dead Rising i never can get enough of the humour and gore



I'm playing MTW right now, but I'll go back to Morrowind at some point. The only game I can honestly say I never got tired of and stopped playing was Heroes of Might and Magic 3. The hundreds of player-made maps basically gave a completely new challenge every time. I only stopped when they stopped making the maps. I think I got five years out of that game, which to an extent balances out all the rubbish games that went into the bin after 30 minutes.


----------



## GOLLUM

I'm not playing any game right now, I'm so tired someone give me a mattress!!


----------



## Cayal

Still on Ratchet and Clank. Also bought Call of Duty 4. Cannot wait for the to come in the mail.

Assassins Creed can now wait until my wallet is fuller, lol. 
Although Uncharted is now tempting, I will have to see when it comes out down under.


----------



## Lenny

I think it releases in Australia on the 6th December.


----------



## Lucien21

Review - Uncharted: Drake's Fortune // PS3 /// Eurogamer 

Uncharted gets 9/10 on Eurogamer.

Claims to be the PS3's first MUST buy.


----------



## Lenny

Wow. He really loves it, doesn't he?

When I first heard about the game, just after it was announced, I really wanted it. Then I started to not want it as much... now I _really_ want it!

EDIT:

1up gives it an 8.5 - Uncharted: Drake's Fortune PS3 Review Index, Uncharted: Drake's Fortune Playstation 3 Reviews
GameInformer gives it an 8.75, and the second opinion gives it a 9 - Game Informer Online

Reading through them all now.


----------



## Cayal

Played the demo of uncharted. I am definitely getting it.  Finished Ratchet and Clank and thoroughly enjoyed it.  On Call of Duty 4 now and that game is intense. Bloody brilliant.


----------



## Lenny

You'll keep on going through the demo, putting it on a harder difficulty each time. Trust me, I've already done it six times. 

---

Currently playing *Assassin's Creed*. Oh yeah! And I am _loving _it!!


----------



## Junomidge

I'm a recovering WOW junkie. I have a 70 priest on Greymane in all purples, but I have quit three times in the last year and a half. I usually quit for 3 to 7 months then pop in to say Hi. The longest break I took I cancelled my account, but those nice guys at Blizzard kept my account up to date for when I broke down again.

I am part of a group of people I now know so well that I talk to them out of game almost daily. One of them emailed me the other day to ask if I'd help them with Gruul's Lair on Saturday, so I relented. I had just specced shadow before leaving the game, so I had to go in and patch, respec and buy new spells. Expensive experiment in talent builds. 

I bought myself a 360, but I rarely seem to play it. I have Bioshock, but I find it too scary actually, the screaming zombies just get to me and I have little coordination. I learned on the PC, playing Doom and Quake.. and I can use the arrow keys like nothing else. But I just cannot use the mouse to move and shoot, so these days, in first person shooter games online I'm just slain. 

I do like Forza racing, but then I spent 2 hours designing and decal'ing my car... I'm still in the amateur practice races. I really need to find a good game for 360 that will build up my coordination without scaring me to death.


----------



## Lucien21

Currently playing

Assassins Creed - Enjoying it so far

Super Mario Galaxy - Superb.


----------



## Cayal

Lenny said:


> You'll keep on going through the demo, putting it on a harder difficulty each time. Trust me, I've already done it six times.



I don't like doing that cos then I will pretty much know the level before I get it and feels like I am spending money on x levels minus 1.


----------



## Talysia

After a complete surprise early birthday present, I'm playing the original Wild Arms for psone.  (It was one of the first games I ever got way back when.  I feel old, but it's great nostalgia value)


----------



## Green

I have finally run out of games to play (until Assassin's Creed comes out on the PC), so I can stop losing my life to my PC, I can get some other stuff done in the evenings, and my girlfriend will stop being pissed off at me 

Roll on Assassin's Creed!


----------



## Talysia

Finished Wild Arms, now I don't know whether to replay Final Fantasy XII or try something else.


----------



## Commonmind

Finished Super Mario Galaxy, Mass Effect and went back and finally finished Twilight Princess. Working on Okami (for a second time) and thinking about starting up Company of Heroes again.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Was playing on Super Smash Brothers again last night. My friend, who owns the game, is unbeatable because he's played it so much, but I'm usually the last one from my other friends battling against him. I rock when playing with Older Link (his bag full of bombs and arrows is awesome and invariably useful) or Ganondorf (especially his super kick that sends people flying across the screen (or right out of it if their percentages are high enough))


----------



## Alurny

HoopyFrood said:


> Was playing on Super Smash Brothers again last night. My friend, who owns the game, is unbeatable because he's played it so much, but I'm usually the last one from my other friends battling against him. I rock when playing with Older Link (his bag full of bombs and arrows is awesome and invariably useful) or Ganondorf (especially his super kick that sends people flying across the screen (or right out of it if their percentages are high enough))



Only the best game I have ever played! I play a mean Kirby! xD

I played the *World of Warcraft* demo this weekend, then uninstalled it as I could see myself getting *far* too addicted. Not the best time with all my third year work to do...

Though in the future...


----------



## HoopyFrood

My friend is such a newb, she's always Pika-bloody-chu and just stands in the centre of the screen using thunder over and over. And on the rare chance we convince her to change character, she chooses Yoshi instead and just eats everyone and turns them into eggs all the time. Some people 

But yeah, it's an awesome game!


----------



## Fake Vencar

Just got Unreal Tournament 3 after a _very _long wait. Very fun to play


----------



## Alurny

HoopyFrood said:


> My friend is such a newb, she's always Pika-bloody-chu and just stands in the centre of the screen using thunder over and over. And on the rare chance we convince her to change character, she chooses Yoshi instead and just eats everyone and turns them into eggs all the time. Some people
> 
> But yeah, it's an awesome game!



That is like my friend who uses Zelda (on the gamecube version) and does this move where she uses a chain thing and you can't get near her  

Yoshi/Pikachu are not the best characters... 

I want to play it *now* but I don't own it  I guess I will have to wait till I go home and can visit my friend!


----------



## Kissmequick

Wii Olympics has taken over our household at the moment. I didn't know I had that many muscles in my arm! they hurt....

But on the plus side I am the world record holder in two events


----------



## Cayal

I am playing Uncharted: Drakes Fortune.

Excellent, excellent game.


----------



## Alurny

Kissmequick said:


> Wii Olympics has taken over our household at the moment. I didn't know I had that many muscles in my arm! they hurt....
> 
> But on the plus side I am the world record holder in two events



That looked really fun! A step up from the track and field of old!


----------



## Lenny

Jaire said:


> I am playing Uncharted: Drakes Fortune.
> 
> Excellent, excellent game.


 
I envy you! 

I'm hoping to get it for my birthday... it's on the 8th Jan, and my exams start on the 9th, so I won't get it until the start of February.  But at least I'll have a lot of time in which to do things, then.

Good story and whatnot?


----------



## Falsteed

Overlord. "For tha mastah!" Lot of fun.


----------



## Fake Vencar

I never liked Overlord myself. The controls were too tricky


----------



## Junomidge

Well, after helping a friend in Gruuls the other day, I am again a WOW addict. My guild finally killed the prince in Kara last night.. woo


----------



## Aleksei

Mostly Call of Duty 4 online and some Europa Universalis 3.


----------



## Cayal

PS3 - Uncharted- Drakes Fortune. Lovely game.

X-Box - Silent Hill 2. Replaying this, my PS2 version is buggered. I love this game.


----------



## dustinzgirl

Assasin's Creed and Halo 3

AC has a ton of buttons, its hard to keep track of, and you do a lot of walking around. So when I get bored, I just kill citizens. Its like Fable, in a lot of ways. Halo 3 isn't ALL that great, but I love Halo so they can get away with it. Its actually easier to play, so far, than 2, I think.

I'm in heaven, I tell you, heaven!

Yay for Christmas!

LOL I bought the boys an xbox 360 for Christmas so we are just, um, making sure it doesn't get the red ring of death before we give it to them. 

Also have Forza Motosports, Dirt (racing) and Flatout (whichever the newest one is)--all dumb games. Ha.

Going to find Darkness tomorrow if I can get it used that game looks awesome.

PS: And yes, that is where I've been most of the week!


----------



## Talysia

Playing Guilty Gear Isuka.  What can I say - I'm fond of retro and retro styled games.


----------



## Lucien21

PS3 - Uncharted Drakes Fortune -- Dude Raider is Fantastic.

Xbox360 - Mass Effect - Few tech problems but wonderful storyline. Great game.

PC- Culpa Innata. - Adventure Game.


----------



## Overread

dustinzgirl said:


> Assasin's Creed and Halo 3
> LOL I bought the boys an xbox 360 for Christmas so we are just, um, making sure it doesn't get the red ring of death before we give it to them.


 
I love that comment - just making sure, right. - So you are not getting in extra practicing time so that you don't get beaten by the kids every time!

Well for me its Advanced Wars Duel Strike on the DS - great game, has more heart in it than many PC strategy games


----------



## Rahl Windsong

Just finishing up Knights of the Old Republic 2 by Obsidian Entertainment. Great game, not as good as the first KOTOR from Bioware but still pretty good.

Now there is a rumor flying around that has Bioware developing a new Star Wars MMO based on the Knights of the Old Republic era of the Star Wars Storyline. Bioware did announce that they have entered into another agreement with Lucasarts, though they did not specify if they were going to be working in the Star Wars storyline. The fan base would love an MMORPG based on the KOTOR storyline and what better company to pull that off then Bioware? ANyway time will tell I guess, and until then I have one last battle to win at the end of KOTOR 2!


----------



## Lenny

I believe there's a new KoToR game being made (can't remember if it's 3 or 4), let alone an MMO based on it.

---

Playing a game at the mo? Not really. Just sitting on my hands until I finally get *The Orange Box*... then I can see for myself how badly EA have ported it.


----------



## Cayal

Lenny said:


> I believe there's a new KoToR game being made (can't remember if it's 3 or 4), let alone an MMO based on it.



KotOR 3 has not been announced. I wish it would. I'd get a 360 just for that (if it were exclusive).


----------



## Sassee

World of Warcraft.  Um... yeah, that's about it.  We have a Wii but it's mostly my husband that plays.  I'm either too caught up in a raid or my writing to want to commit to another game


----------



## Commonmind

World of Warcraft again for me as well. I always seem to get dragged back into MMO's during these gaming dry spells. The good thing is I'm the GM of a 325 member guild which is involved in a lot of end-game raiding, so I can simply log in for a few hours a night, a couple of times a week, and have a load of fun without investing every minute of my day to the game.


----------



## Lenny

And they don't mind that you're not always there? Wow. Tolerant lot.

In Guild Wars, for example, a GM who isn't online regularly and for a long time gets left on his own in the Guild.

---

Playing - the final few chapters of *Half-Life 2: Episode 2*, on the PS3. So far its crashed twice, and I've had numerous framerate issues - double digits. I blame EA. Luckily thought, one of the high-ups at Valve commented recently that they're thinking of releasing a patch for the PS3 version... which begs the question, why not port it in-house in the first place? Oh wait, no, Gabe Newell is a conceited ass who hates Sony and the PS3. So of course, it makes more sense to hand it over to an unknown and untested team at EA London... who don't even get their names in the game credits.

IGN: Orange Box PS3 Patch Imminent?


----------



## Sassee

Nah, WoW is more casual than that.  As long as you address everyone's problems in a timely manner and make sure you're visible for a reasonable amount of time, there isn't an issue.  Our guild doesn't even have required raiding.


----------



## Lenny

Not even required raiding?! ! I know some who would call you "Heathen!" and hound you out for that!


----------



## Sassee

LOL!  To be honest, we don't progress as fast as we should without it, but we still raid every night.  (We have two teams of raiders, they don't all raid on the same nights)


----------



## Commonmind

The only reason I play MMO's is for the social interaction, and being a self-employed businessman most of my life I've developed leadership qualities that lend themselves well to these types of social games; I dole out responsibilities to members who can handle them and build my guilds to mimic a system of government, with a definable hierarchy. It's an extremely successful way to lead, and I haven't played an MMO yet where my guild/clan/alliance wasn't at the top tier of the server. My Lineage 2 clan became one of the most memorable clans on its server, and in only a few months my WoW guild has climbed to the top 5 in the guild census on its respective server. Granted, in the beginning I was always there, sometimes the entire day, going through the rigmarole of leadership - but I've built a strong system that is self-sufficient and works on its own, without my having to be there 12 hours a day. Amazingly my members still respect and look up to me and while I may not be leading every raid or solving every problem, I'm still seen as the head honcho. 

And wow, I just tooted all of my own horns. Sorry about that


----------



## Cayal

Just finished DMC3 on PS2 in preparation for DMC4.

Just about to finish The Simpsons Game

Addicted to COD4 online still.


----------



## Talysia

Still wandering down Memory Lane by playing Breath of Fire 3, the original PSone version.


----------



## Overread

This:
News: The Battle for Wesnoth v1.3.13a Free Full Game - GamersHell.com

its got heart to it - like all the older games used to have. It also has a lot of content - multiplayer - local game; set yourself against the AI and have a look at the differnet races; and best part is that it is free


I feel like an ad bot -- but a good ad bot


----------



## TeKarana

FIFA Manager 08 on PC  \\  haha  //


----------



## Lucien21

Nearly finished Mass Effect, I think.

Level 42 characters, 20 odd hours of game time and a blue skinned Alien girlfriend.

Fantastic storyline and some great morality choices throughout the game.

I might just start again as an evil son of a bitch.


----------



## Ragnar

Sassee said:


> World of Warcraft. Um... yeah, that's about it.


 
Same here. I haven't so much as thought about any other game since my mate introduced me to it a few months ago. Luckily I have a wife and a job so I can't get away with playing it every waking hour.


----------



## Lucien21

Finally finished Mass Effect.

Brilliant ending. Can't wait until Mass Effect 2 comes out.


----------



## Overread

cough cough - EA own Bioware - cough cough


----------



## Joel007

I want to try mass effect, it sounds good. 
I've finished Crysis on Delta level now, and I'm working my way through Tiberium Wars.


----------



## Lenny

Overread said:


> cough cough - EA own Bioware - cough cough


 
*Mass Effect 2 *will still come out... but it'll run in 12fps, need patches to keep it working, and by completely generic. Oh, and it will be on the PS3 as a hideously terrible port, because EA are nice like that - they love releasing every single game they publish as a multiplatform game.

And *Mass Effect 3 *will come out a year later, and it will be even worse than ME2.

Those are my predictions for the rest of the ME trilogy. Anyone want to be foolish and bet against me?


----------



## Overread

nope 0 but my greatest sadness is that the likley first Bioware/EA game is "Dragon Age"
and I was so hopeing for this game to be a return to the single player glory days of Baldurs Gate - -and it had dragons! (Not a group of men wearing dragon armour and being really good fighters)

sigh - well I guess I have to hold out for SCII - blizzard are one of the few decent game makers left!


----------



## TeKarana

Best game ever is Guitar Hero haha 

But only for a month or so, then it gets too easy


----------



## Joel007

Overread said:


> nope 0 but my greatest sadness is that the likley first Bioware/EA game is "Dragon Age"
> and I was so hopeing for this game to be a return to the single player glory days of Baldurs Gate - -and it had dragons! (Not a group of men wearing dragon armour and being really good fighters)
> 
> sigh - well I guess I have to hold out for SCII - blizzard are one of the few decent game makers left!


 
Blizzard may well be the only one left 

I thought the new options in _NWN2: Mask of the Betrayer_ made it close enough to Baldur's gate to be enjoyed almost as much. The strategic view lets you feel like you're playing the good ol' 6 player BG games again. The NPCs are well written and varied enough to let you take whatever class you like. I would like the option to multiclass them though.


----------



## Lucien21

Blizzard are now owned by Activision.


----------



## Joel007

Meh, Activision have a good history as far as I remember. I love Soldier of Fortune 2


----------



## cornelius

Battle for middle earth II. It's the demo, but I'm gonna get the whole series soon.


----------



## Cayal

Heavenly Sword - People who give this game a low score are morons.


----------



## sarakoth

cornelius said:


> Battle for middle earth II. It's the demo, but I'm gonna get the whole series soon.


 
Great game! Haven't playe the expansion though, didn't think it was worth it.

I'm currently working my way through the Neverwinter Nights 2 official campaign. It's a fantastic story.


----------



## Lenny

I finished *Half-Life 2: Episode 2* earlier tonight. Brilliant ending! Well, penultimate chapter. The last one ended on too much of a cliffhanger.

Now where's* Episode 3*? Valve promised it for December 2007!!


----------



## Quokka

_Divine Divinity_

It's an old game (2002) that I bought cheap years ago and then never even tried, I was bored the other night and loaded it up and it's actually a really nice little game (apart from a silly title, wouldn't all divinity be divine?). I played the first diablo a bit but not the sequel and I'm guessing this game is alot like it but with a bit of Baldurs Gate roleplaying thrown in. 

It's got the usual main storyline surrounded by copious amounts of minor quests that you do whenever but one of the things I'm really enjoying is that it doesn't feel like a dungeon crawler, most of the time your on one large map and once you get used to the interface the game moves along nice and quickly, even the dungeons so far have been fairly open and light on for traps so you do alot more of running into a horde of orcs magic blazing as opposed to inching along a hallway, trying to spot the next thing trying to take your head off.

The skills are much more important than starting classes so you can start quickly and build your character how ever you want and there's even a nice dose of humour mixed in. Nothing ground breakingly original but well worth a few hours if you see it in a bargain bin. The only downside is it looks like you really have to play this game as good or nuetral as there's really no scope to play it as an out and out baddie.


----------



## MontyCircus

I have a hard time finding time to play games these days. I don't even own a console! I would probably have a Wii by now if I could afford it though.

Last year I did buy a few PC games, some of which I haven't even played yet:

Silent Hunter III
GTA IV
Sid Meier's Pirates
Galactic Civilization II
Space Rangers II
Freedom Force II
Civilization IV
Dreamfall II
Call of Cthulhu

But more often than any of those I play classic coin-ops and NES games at http://www.retrouprising.com


----------



## Lith

I'm slowly making my way through *Psychonauts*. It's very imaginative. Bit bright on the colors, but then our television is old and we've got the saturation turned way up. I like that you can run around the camp at will, and see the various activities happening simultaneously. Better than the linear trip through one world after another.


----------



## Connavar

*Football Manager 2008.*

Im trying to conquer Seria A with my loved AS Roma.

Fricking Inter has bought the hole world and is in my way !


----------



## Joel007

sarakoth said:


> Great game! Haven't playe the expansion though, didn't think it was worth it.
> 
> I'm currently working my way through the Neverwinter Nights 2 official campaign. It's a fantastic story.


 
Apart from the ending 

Mask of the Betrayer has a fun story too, although I found it easy towards the end.


----------



## devilsgrin

i agree the ending on NWN2 was a bit of a let down. But Mask of Betrayer certainly makes up for it!

ATM i'm playing through KOTOR 2 again and The Witcher on the PC, and 
Def Jam Icon and Assassins Creed on the PS3


----------



## Lenny

*Uncharted: Drake's Fortune*, PS3. Ordered it on Wednesday, and it came yesterday. 

So far I'm on the fourth chapter, about fifteen minutes after the end of the demo (just having seen the other parachute, for those who have played the game). The gun fights are great fun, I'm slowly getting used to vaulting cover and [] /\ []'ing people, the scenery is absolutely breathtaking (there was one point where I just stopped and stared - climbing the cliff-face behind the waterfall to allow me to drop down onto the... surprising discovery), and the graphics are absolutely top notch - amongst the best I've ever seen in a game. They're even better than they were in the demo.


----------



## sarakoth

Currently playing Enemy Territoy: Quake Wars and World in Conflict (kinda stuck on the campaign)


----------



## Talysia

Replaying Final Fantasy XII - trying to get everything this time.


----------



## Cayal

Devil May Cry 4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucien21

Jaire said:


> Devil May Cry 4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Is it any good?

Reviews are so-so, The Demo was OK, but just like the last one.

I enjoyed 1, 2 sucked and 3 was ok, but it is all getting a bit samey and repetitive.


----------



## Thadlerian

I've played through Portal about 4 times since friday. Now I will have to play Half-Life (the first), so that I can put the rest of Orange Box to use.


----------



## Lith

Yes, me wants know about DMC4 too.  And how's the difficulty level?


----------



## Cayal

I've only passed the first 3 or 4 levels (bloody work gets in the way on my game time). Pretty much the same controls. New guy Nero so far. Dante does an awesome entrance.

The Devil Bringer is a nice touch (basically the demon hand you see on Nero). Seems to be a lot more story driven and from what I have seen (yet to play, ie. the opening video before you choose new game, load game etc.) it will be more emotional.

Difficulty seems fine so far, but you get two options.

I like what little I have played but there isn't much new about it.


----------



## Lenny

I've finally got round to playing *Final Fantasy VII*! I'm on my way to _Reactor 5_.


----------



## Cayal

Finished half of DMC4 and I like it. It's not too difficult, some of the bosses took me a few goes (one I was just lucky, but then again two others I had em down to one more hit and they jump pummelled me).

I like the story so far and I like the character Nero.
It's a fun game all in all.


----------



## sushil

now I don't know whether to replay Final Fantasy XII or try something else.


----------



## Lucien21

Bought *Lost: Via Domus* on Saturday....finished it on Sunday.

Bloody Hell this is a short game and extremely easy. (5-6 hours)

The graphics are lush and the storyline is OK. The Flashbacks are well used and probably the most fun parts of the game (Apart from the general geekiness of running around the location from the show and pushing the numbers into the computer in the hatch) 

The character models are a bit hit or miss and the lip synching is dreadful. The voices are done by not so sound alikes (Lockes is woeful) 

The fuse puzzle is also used far too many times. 

Overall it was OK for fans of the game, but there is absolutly no replay value ( I got 865/1000 achievement points on the first run through without trying) 

*6/10*


----------



## Lucien21

Now Playing 

*Lost Odyssey* - An oldschool RPG from the maker of Final Fantasy and by the looks of it so far he didn't change much for this game as it reeks of Final Fantasy so far. From the characters to the battle system and even the memu system looks like a FF game. Battle mechanics of linking the immortal characters to mortals to learn skills/magic and a ring building system make for a variety of ways to fight the random battles as they appear.

So far it looks georgous and plays very well, the storyline and battle mechanics are easy to pick up if you have played any of the FF games.

I'm not that far into it, but i'm loving it so far.


----------



## Talysia

Currently replaying Suikoden V.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Still playing Call of Duty 4 (match play with my clan) and Football Manager 2008 (online with a friend).  Looking at Blazing Angels 2, but wanting somebody else to waste their money on it first.


----------



## Lenny

*FFVII *seems to have taken a back seat (I'm about to fight Rufus - just after seeing the corpse of the Shinra President) for another FF - *FFXII*. It's got a couple of issues on the PS3 (very minor, though - the odd flicker and jaggy, but that's it... the FMV cutscenes though, cor! Beautiful! I can't wait to play FFXIII and have gameplay graphics like that, let alone the FMVs!) but nothing to annoy when playing.

I'm also going to start the original *Half-Life* tonight.


----------



## Adasunshine

My *ahem* lovely children erased all my data from Mario Kart and Super Mario Bros on the DS so I am currently getting them back up to speed... can't say it's a chore... I've always loved playing Mario...

xx


----------



## Overread

so when do the endless "chors" that your children now must surley have end?
is it lined to game time or progress l


----------



## Adasunshine

LOL!!!

Well, I can't punish them properly, the eldest is 5 and the youngest is 3 but they both love playing the DS so I just haven't let them play for a *cough* wee while...  

xx


----------



## sarakoth

Sins of a Solar Empire

Still trying to figure out how everything goes


----------



## Urien

Does anybody have a recommendation for a good PC based strategy game. Something along the lines of age of empires, or Rome Total war?

Thanks


----------



## Overread

hmm well the best current straegy game out is sitting right above you -- sins of a solar empire is not only good, but also not a heavy system requirer. However its intergalactice warfare - so maybe not quite what you are after.

hmm historical warfare is not my best area - the Total War series is about the best there is -- you could try Cossacks 2 - napolionic war ther and larger amies.


----------



## sarakoth

andrew.v.spencer said:


> Does anybody have a recommendation for a good PC based strategy game. Something along the lines of age of empires, or Rome Total war?
> 
> Thanks


 
Try Medieval 2 Total War. The graphics blew me away and there are improvements to the gameplay system.


----------



## The Procrastinator

I've only tried the first Medieval: Total War and it was excellent. Must buy the second.

At present I am playing, or replaying rather, Titan Quest Immortal Throne.


----------



## Cayal

Enchanted Arms. An RPG to tide me over for now.


----------



## Joel007

Gears of War for PC is fun. I'm only half an hour into it and I already have the Zen reloading achievements


----------



## Lucien21

Now on Disc 2 of *Lost Odyssey* (2 of 4).

Really enjoying it.


----------



## McMurphy

The thread seemed to do a good job of staying on the front page, so I have stickied it.  Consider it open for all of 2008 and until 2009.

I am currently playing Dragon Quest Swords:  The Masked Queen and the Tower of Mirrors for the Nintendo Wii.


----------



## Lucien21

Finished playing "*Professor Layton and the Mysterious Villiage*" on the DS.

Pure dead brilliant.

11 hours of puzzling joy as you walk around the villiage finding clues to the mysterious Golden Apple. Talking to the villiagers means they ask you to solve a series of logic puzzles that range from easy peasy to bloody hard. (You can buy hints to the ones you can't get)

I loved it.


----------



## Wayward Ho!

Just finished Army of Two, and I can't quite decide what to make of it. It is by turns brilliant and humdrum. I'm currently replaying Rainbow Six Vegas and counting down the days until the sequel arrives. Also having a blast online with UT3 on the PS3, a very nice game which is overlooked rather too much thanks to the awesomeness that is COD4.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Been playing *Empire Earth* the last couple of days. I haven't much patience for it anymore, I think I've played it too much. I prefer *Age of Empires*. I'm going to have to look for it, it's...misplaced...somewhere in my room.


----------



## Grimblade

I'm been spending far too much time on Call of Duty 4: Modern Combat. Online, that is. The single player campaign was over far too quickly, but I don't think I'll ever tire of knifing people in real time . 

RPG wise I just finished Mass Effect. It got a little repetitive but the gameplay's good enough to keep you interested regardless. If you like lore then it's very interesting, the scale and detail into which the designers have gone by describing the past, present and future and them some of every species or planet in the universe is really quite intense. Very impressive workmanship.


----------



## Cayal

I couldn't knife a piece of butter in that game, I ALWAYS miss them, it's so annoying to sneak up on a guy, you got him, try and knife and miss and then you are dead.


----------



## Fake Vencar

Just started playing TES3 Morrowind again, picking up where I left it a couple of months ago.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Oh, Gods, Morrowind is SO freaking tough! It's because it's almost impossible to find anything to finish the quests off.....it was by a walkthrough and sheer luck at cheats that I was able to get my character as far as I did-and the main story quest, that wasn't very far.


----------



## Happy Joe

Not playing any games right now; waiting for Farcry 2, and some mods for Crysis.

Enjoy!


----------



## Lenny

Cracked out *Motorstorm*, and managed to do the race that I've been stuck on for the past few months (bike through the *Tenderizer*. Ouch!). Now I'm stuck on the next race.


----------



## Commonmind

Finished DMC4 and Lost Odyssey; now playing the US release of FFVII:CC (which, so far, has had an excellent translation; something I was concerned about), God of War: Chains of Olympus and FFIII for the DS. Also attempting to get into Sins of a Solar Empire (my Homeworld fix until they decide to put out another title) and itching my way through Eternal Sonata.


----------



## Fake Vencar

Manarion said:


> Oh, Gods, Morrowind is SO freaking tough! It's because it's almost impossible to find anything to finish the quests off.....it was by a walkthrough and sheer luck at cheats that I was able to get my character as far as I did-and the main story quest, that wasn't very far.



It is very tough I agree and that is why I prefer it to 'straightforward' Oblivion. At the moment I'm level 18, Knight of the Imperial Dragon (or whatever it is) and just starting the main quest. Best way to do it is to set your acrobatics to 500 or so and jump about the place as well as setting very hard enemies' strengths to 0!


----------



## Lenny

Commonmind said:


> Finished DMC4 and Lost Odyssey; now playing the US release of FFVII:CC (which, so far, has had an excellent translation; something I was concerned about), God of War: Chains of Olympus and FFIII for the DS. Also attempting to get into Sins of a Solar Empire (my Homeworld fix until they decide to put out another title) and itching my way through Eternal Sonata.


 
Quick question - how old is your 360, and did you have any troubles with the fourth disc of Lost Odyssey? More to satisfy a friend's curiosity than mine.


----------



## Commonmind

The box I was playing on was purchased at launch. I didn't have any trouble with disc four, but I did notice near the end of the game (more specifically while in the Temple of Enlightenment) battles would take a little longer to load and some field actions would lag a bit.


----------



## Lenny

Hmmm...

There seem to be a lot of problems with Disc 4 - three of my friends have got Lost Odyssey, two of them on launch consoles and one on a new console, and all three have had problems with Disc 4. The most severe was it crashing about fifteen times in the space of an hour.

However, I've got a fourth friend, with a fourth copy, and a brand new console, who has has no problems at all.


----------



## sarakoth

I'm currently trying to download as much as I can off Steam after running the Undead Patch. Oh wait! It's illegal! Oh well, free games are free!


----------



## Lucien21

Currently playing *Everybody's Golf: World Tour* on the PS3.

The single player is as addictive as the last PSP game and the addition of the online lobbies and tournaments are great fun.


----------



## Talysia

Just picked up Star Ocean:  Till the End of Time with a view to replaying it.


----------



## Cayal

Playing God of War: Chains of Olympus on PSP. Tomorrow is the big day where I get FFVII - Crisis Core. 
The reason I got a PSP was for this game.


----------



## sarakoth

Replaying the World in Conflict campaign. Very entertaining.


----------



## Wayward Ho!

Playing Everybody's Golf too. Brilliant little game. The online element to this game is brilliantly crafted, and after the dreadful online experiences I've had with some of the newer titles I've invested in, a real pleasure.

Sometimes a man *needs* to shimmy up a giraffe's neck after a hard fought match...


----------



## Reading_fanatic

Started playing (But haven't had much time to) Dawn of War Soulstorm


----------



## Ice fyre

Have been playing Dawn of War Soulstorm for a few hours now, its a bit harder than its prdecesors. I recommend you take the marines first, reading fanatic as they are the toughest army, and easiest IMO to adapt tactics for.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Online poker .


----------



## the smiling weirwood

The infamous and ubiquitous World of Warcraft.


----------



## Overread

Hilarious Joke said:


> Online poker .


 


the smiling weirwood said:


> The infamous and ubiquitous World of Warcraft.


 
so when you take away the graphics of the latter - you are both basically playing the same game


----------



## the smiling weirwood

Its more like whack-a-mole than poker.


----------



## Fake Vencar

I've digged out the old Neverwinter Nights 2 game, brought the expansion on the cheap and am now trying to battle it out...and failing miserably (I feel I might need to finish the normal campaign before starting the expansion)


----------



## Cayal

CRISIS CORE!!!!! woot


----------



## Hilarious Joke

I'm considering getting back into World of Warcraft incidentally, but am a bit scared of the effect its having on three of my good friends. It's as if WoW is their lives and everything else (uni, jobs, social) fits around it.


----------



## the smiling weirwood

Well, you really have to work hard to put it in perspective precisely because it can suck up so much time. Other hobbies can as well, but I think WoW is particularly seductive because of the social element. Its more like joining a fraternity or some similar social organization than a game.


----------



## sarakoth

After a month long hiatus . . . . . Neverwinter Nights 2

Playing that game for too long just gets boring.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Yeah TSW, you're right. They feel a commitment towards their guild and such. I don't really resent them or have less respect for them or anything. I'm just staggered by how much time it can suck up.


----------



## Joel007

At the moment: Crysis, Gears of War, Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance, NWN2: Mask of the Betrayer, Soldier of Fortune 2, and Castle Wars!


----------



## HoopyFrood

My brother's girlfriend lent me her Nintendo DS to keep me entertained, so I've been playing My Sims, some kind of cooking game (I am an expert at chopping now now) and Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix (which I thought would be blah, but it's not too bad). And I also dug out my Gameboy Advance, to be a bit retro, and played...cough...Pokemon Emerald


----------



## Simian

Hilarious Joke said:


> I'm considering getting back into World of Warcraft incidentally, but am a bit scared of the effect its having on three of my good friends. It's as if WoW is their lives and everything else (uni, jobs, social) fits around it.


 
I've just started playing WoW again after a decent break from the game (about 18 months or so). I can understand what you mean by saying you are worried about the time element, a big part of the reason I stopped playing was the way it was dominating my free time. Now it's a lot more of a social thing, no more hardcore raiding (helps to join a purely social guild), no more endless farming. The latest patch has been heavily weighted in favour of casual players, so it's now possible to see a lot more of the endgame content without having to dedicate your entire life to the game.

Now playing:

Bully: Scholarship Edition
Dreamfall: The Longest Journey
Sins of a Solar Empire
World of Warcraft


----------



## Rae

Hmmm.  Games I'm playing...

Computer:
Witcher
Oblivion
Diablo 2
WarCraft 3

Tabletop:
Diablo 2; me DMing
C&C; hubby DMing


----------



## Ice fyre

Hmm, table top Diablo II now that sounds intriguing care to elaborate?

I'm still on Dawn of War Soulstorm, took me most of Sunday afternoon and some of the night to beat a level against the sisters of Battle, they're rather tough!


----------



## sarakoth

Rae said:


> Hmmm. Games I'm playing...
> 
> Computer:
> Witcher
> Oblivion
> Diablo 2
> WarCraft 3
> 
> Tabletop:
> Diablo 2; me DMing
> C&C; hubby DMing


 
Ummm I think you mean D&D. Not aware of a "C&C" tabletop game.

Also, is it just me or do people get irritated by people refering to their husbands as "hubby"?


----------



## Heretic

I am an Argonian (is that how its spelled?) Profiteer in Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind. I love alchemy..

But, for my more modern era tastes, I enjoy playing Counter Strike.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

LOL Sakaroth you're a grumpy person!

I thought maybe C&C might be a tabletop version of _Command & Conquer_?


----------



## Rae

sarakoth said:


> Ummm I think you mean D&D. Not aware of a "C&C" tabletop game.
> 
> Also, is it just me or do people get irritated by people refering to their husbands as "hubby"?



Ummm No, I quite mean C&C.  Castles and Crusades (and just because you are not aware of something, it does not mean it does not exist...).  Distributed by Troll Lord Games.  Redesign of D&D - using 3rd edition OGL puttered down to 1st "Classic".  Meaning, complexity of 3rd, with simplicity of 1st.

And I prefer to call him hubby, as sometimes husband sounds brash and cold.


----------



## Rae

Ice fyre said:


> Hmm, table top Diablo II now that sounds intriguing care to elaborate?
> 
> I'm still on Dawn of War Soulstorm, took me most of Sunday afternoon and some of the night to beat a level against the sisters of Battle, they're rather tough!



There are multiple modules put out for D&D using both D&D and Diablo 2 rules.  There is a box-set with rules and items, but I'm running Diablo2: Diablerie.  

Diablo II: Diablerie D&D 3.5 D20 WTC 11760 - D&D 3.0 & 3.5 : Diablo - Dungeons & Dragons RPG


----------



## Rahl Windsong

The Witcher...one of the strangest games I have played in, well for ever. I actually saw a guy peeing in an alley, yes you could see the stream, and I heard some NPC say, "Your Mother sucks Dwarf C**K" This game is definetly not for the fient of heart. The combat in this game is outstanding, best sword fighting I have ever seen in any game, period. I only wish I could get my hands on a version that had better translation from Polish to English, I can tell there is a ton of dialogue missing and that bothers me.

World of Warcraft...I went back to this game this past winter and purchased the Burning Crusade expansion. I have to say that expansion has added a ton of fun to the game, though the older part of the world is almost abandoned now. Also the way Blizzard changed PvP is sad, it used to be about fun but now its about getting the required honor points to get your welfare purples. Very sad indeed.

NeverWinter Nights 2..and the expansion Mask of the Betrayer, plus any of the Hall of Fame modules from the Vault. This game just never ends, there is always something else to download that extends its play value.


----------



## Durandal

Rae said:


> Ummm No, I quite mean *C&C*. Castles and Crusades (and just because you are not aware of something, it does not mean it does not exist...). Distributed by Troll Lord Games. Redesign of D&D - using 3rd edition OGL puttered down to 1st "Classic". Meaning, complexity of 3rd, with simplicity of 1st.


 
Amusingly, when I read this in your first post, I immediately assumed someone had released a Command & Conquer tabletop game and started scouring the web for it. (My wife got me the Starcraft board game for Christmas and I've been loving it...)

Of course, Castles and Crusades. Guess I'll stop searching for a Command & Conquer game now.


----------



## Rae

*laughs* Sorry guys about the confusion -- I must admit that since I'm used to being around gaming forums, C&C is the common shortcut for Castles and Crusades.  Its just easier to type C&C.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Hey Durandal, have you thought about getting or played the World of Warcraft board game? It looks pretty great.


----------



## Ice fyre

I saw the Starcraft board game and had to be dragged out of the shop. So its good is it? wished I had bought it!

Has anyone played the warcraft board game?


----------



## Durandal

Hilarious Joke said:


> Hey Durandal, have you thought about getting or played the World of Warcraft board game? It looks pretty great.


 
Yeah, I've definitely considered it. That's by Fantasy Flight, the same folks who did the Starcraft board game. I've got their catalog sitting on my coffee table, and honestly, I don't think there's a game in it that _doesn't_ look interesting:

Fantasy Flight Games

They also did a board game for Doom, which I think is hilarious.


----------



## Durandal

Ice fyre said:


> I saw the Starcraft board game and had to be dragged out of the shop. So its good is it? wished I had bought it!


 
Yes, the Starcraft game is quite good. Really beautiful and well-designed, too. It's complex, which I like in a tabletop game, but not ridiculously so. I'd recommend it!


----------



## Aes

Let's see:
 - Xenosaga (Playing this can feel like work sometimes, but I'm a finisher, so...)
 - World of Wastemytimecraft

...and the various Touhou games when I really feel like getting a headache.  See the video for details. 

YouTube - Touhou 10 Mountain of Faith - No Deaths Extra [Part 2 of 2]

(No, that is not me playing.  That person is like insane)


----------



## Wybren

I am playing Guitar Hero 3 on the 360 and about to start Assassins Creed on the PC


----------



## Hilarious Joke

I love Guitar Hero. I should get it back from my friend. What level are you playing it at?


----------



## Wybren

Medium at the moment


----------



## Lenny

I decided to go retro today, dug out the PS, and popped in a game I've borrowed from a friend - *Tombi*.

I've been playing for about two hours, and I've decided that the developers of Tombi were on every conceivable drug known to man! Never have I played a game that messes with your mind so much! 

I mean, the fact that you play a little pink-haired troll like guy, who has different 'powers' depending on his shorts, and is fighting against the evil sorceror pigs who turned his world crazy is bad enough, but then you get to the levels themselves - one level I played earlier put you in front of two mushrooms. Eat the first one, and every button you press makes you throw back your little pink head and scream with laughter, which the plants around you soon join in with. Eat t'other, and the same happens, except you start bawling your eyes out and swinging your fists and yes, you guessed it, the plants start crying too! 

It has to be one of the best and most original platformers I've ever played!!


----------



## Hilarious Joke

TOMBI!!!

I'd forgotten all about him! I had a demo of that game for PS. I remember the pigs! And the flowers! And swinging on vines! And the pink hair!

Ah memories...


----------



## Commonmind

I've been playing FF9 again (thanks to another thread) and Vagrant Story via Remote Play. Another reason the PS3/PSP combo is made up entirely of awesome and fabulous.


----------



## Lucien21

Finished *Sam & Max season S0205  - What's New - Beelzebub* 

Another hilarious episode in the S&M season from Telltale where the eponymous Dog and Rabbity thing travel to hell to resuce Boscoe's soul.

Very funny adventure game and a satisfying finale to season 2, but not quite as funny as the previous episode (Chariot of the Dogs).

Also,

Finished Disc 3 (of 4) of *Last Odyssey* so finally (25 hours so far) seeing an end in sight. Still really enjoying this game which I played Disc 3 solidly for most of yesterday until completion. Now I have a cool submarine/ship thing and some cool high level spells.


----------



## Quokka

I really need to get back into Divine Divinity, I was really enjoying it, got distracted by other things and still haven't picked it back up again. I'm determined to finish at least one RPG at some point so I think I'll make a start on it tonight.


----------



## McMurphy

Being that I am on the road, I have dug back out Final Fantasy III for the Nintendo DS since I have yet to complete it.  I particularly enjoy the added job classes and have recently assigned two of my characters to the Viking job class and the Dragoon job class.


----------



## Happy Joe

I decided to dig into the clos... er, preplayed game storage unit (yeah, thats it) ... I found doom 3... It's still too dark!  (The game, not the closet).

Enjoy!


----------



## Overread

TOMBI!
great little game - we rented (one of hte few games we ever did) this one after playing the demo - liked it loads, but I never got it - I should hunt through more bargin bins

As for now - Etherlords 2 - I will master at least one card game - even if it kills my  mouse!


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Back into _World of Warcraft_. Played the last couple of days, today back to online poker. Don't worry, I've been doing other stuff as well.


----------



## CharleneHaines

I play the crap out of "Rock Band" and "Guitar Hero 2 + 3". 

Lots and lots of fun!!!


----------



## Wybren

Whoo hoo Charlene's a GH fan too!!


----------



## CharleneHaines

Oh, yes!!! I love it!!!

And the thing is... it is VERY addictive! Have you ever played so much that when you finally pull your eyes away from the t.v. screen... everything seems to... elongate?

It's pretty trippy...


----------



## Durandal

GH is great stuff. I sort of arrived at the party late, as GH3 is the first one I've played, but I've really enjoyed it. Definitely going to pick up GH2 as well.

Haven't tried Rock Band; looking forward to it, though.

At the moment I'm playing Prey on the 360, Electroplankton on the DS, and catching up with some last-gen stuff I missed on the Xbox and Gamecube; namely GTA: Vice City, Phantom Dust and LoZ: Wind Waker.


----------



## Wybren

We don't have rock band here yet.


----------



## Durandal

Wybren said:


> We don't have rock band here yet.


 
What, did they put it on the slow boat or something?


----------



## CharleneHaines

Wybren said:


> We don't have rock band here yet.


 

"Rock Band" kicks "Guitar Hero"'s heiny! Hahaha... I like the guitar better. I don't use my pinky, so it's a lot easier to slide my hand on the neck of "Rock Band"'s guitar.

Just wait... you won't resist it!


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Yeah _Rock Band_ sounds amazing! Plus I hear on the PS3 you can download songs to play!


----------



## CharleneHaines

Hilarious Joke said:


> Yeah _Rock Band_ sounds amazing! Plus I hear on the PS3 you can download songs to play!


 
Bast it! I only have PS2... :-(

That sounds like it would be awesome!


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Yeah me too . But I'm in the process of getting my friend to buy a PS3.


----------



## CharleneHaines

Hilarious Joke said:


> Yeah me too . But I'm in the process of getting my friend to buy a PS3.


 

Have you had the pleasure of experiencing "Rock Band" yet?


I would too... shoot yeah! If you can download songs to play!!!


----------



## Durandal

Hilarious Joke said:


> Yeah _Rock Band_ sounds amazing! Plus I hear on the PS3 you can download songs to play!


 
And on Xbox360, and on Wii. Yeah, the only version without that feature is the PS2.

There's actually more downloadable songs out there than there are songs on the disc itself. Check it out:

List of songs in Rock Band - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

edit: Whoops, not on the Wii. Just PS3 and 360. Duh.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Omg, OMG! I have a wii!

Ok, so can't wait for _Rock Band_ to come out in Australia.


----------



## CharleneHaines

Durandal said:


> And on Xbox360, and on Wii. Yeah, the only version without that feature is the PS2.
> 
> There's actually more downloadable songs out there than there are songs on the disc itself. Check it out:
> 
> List of songs in Rock Band - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> edit: Whoops, not on the Wii. Just PS3 and 360. Duh.


 

It figures... first they don't bring it out for PS2 until a few months AFTER it's been out for XBOX... making us poor souls (No, I meant... literally POOR folks), wait in anticipation...

Now, they have better features for PS3. Arrrrggghhhh


----------



## Durandal

CharleneHaines said:


> It figures... first they don't bring it out for PS2 until a few months AFTER it's been out for XBOX... making us poor souls (No, I meant... literally POOR folks), wait in anticipation...
> 
> Now, they have better features for PS3. Arrrrggghhhh


 
Well, the downloadable stuff requires a hard drive, so that's why it's only for the 360 and PS3. They're not out to get ya.


----------



## Wybren

Yeah they put everything on the slow boat to Australia


----------



## CharleneHaines

Hahahahahaha, sometimes it seems that way...

"Rock Band" was originally suposed to be out in December for PS2... (I'm such a geek I even had a countdown on my Myspace profile), hahahaha.

But, then they said they weren't going to release it yet. Bah! We finally got it in January... after anticipating it... for far too long.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

I do worry though about how expensive its going to be, what with all the instruments.

By the way, the Arcade Fire rock.


----------



## Durandal

Hilarious Joke said:


> I do worry though about how expensive its going to be, what with all the instruments.


 
Well, you get everything you need right out of the box. So that initial investment of US$160 gets you the game, the drums, the mike and one guitar. If you want to get a fourth person in on it, you can use your GH guitar if you have one.

I'd be more concerned about blowing $20 a week on downloadable songs. 



> By the way, the Arcade Fire rock.


 
Yes. Yes they do.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Durandal said:


> Well, you get everything you need right out of the box. So that initial investment of US$160 gets you the game, the drums, the mike and one guitar. If you want to get a fourth person in on it, you can use your GH guitar if you have one.


 
Cool! Yeah I have a Gibson one which is pretty swish. So does the second guitar play bass or rhythm?


----------



## CharleneHaines

Hilarious Joke said:


> I do worry though about how expensive its going to be, what with all the instruments.
> 
> By the way, the Arcade Fire rock.


 

You know how they get you??? The bass does NOT come with it!!! You have to buy that seperate... Actually... it's just a plain guitar. It's interchangeable.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Also, does each person in the band get points or something? Is it really hard to follow on-screen?


----------



## CharleneHaines

Hilarious Joke said:


> Also, does each person in the band get points or something? Is it really hard to follow on-screen?


 

Well, it's sort of the same concept with "GH"... But, if one player is losing, they will "get booed off", so to speak. Then, the strongest player will "bring them back" by doing well... and, (since most of the time the strongest player is the guitarist), they merely lift the neck of the guitar (like for star power on GH), and the lost player will come back.


But, at the end it will list a percentage for each player.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Cool! In GH3 though either both players fail or neither does. No-one gets booed off and brought back.


----------



## CharleneHaines

I know... I don't like that option... imagine playing with your 3 year old second cousin, hahahaha. We get booed every time.

Now, don't get me wrong, on "Rock Band", someone has to be good to bring back the lost player. If you have 2 bad peope, one person cannot carry both. That is what is bad about it.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

I love the idea of switching around instruments as well. I like bands that do that actually.


----------



## CharleneHaines

Well, the singing is not too difficult (IF YOU KNOW THE SONG)...

The bass pedal for the drums is very tiring... make sure you have a stool to sit on when playing the drums, because it hurts the back as well.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Geez how big are these drums?!


----------



## Durandal

Hilarious Joke said:


> Geez how big are these drums?!


 
Though I haven't actually played the game, I did sit behind the drum kit in a shop (I play drums in real life, and just thought I'd see how the Rock Band kit felt) and it's pretty close to "real" size. A little smaller and definitely more compact, but in the same ballpark.


----------



## CharleneHaines

Hilarious Joke said:


> Geez how big are these drums?!


 

No, no... hahahaha. The drums aren't big, but your back will get stiff sitting up straight for a long period of time.

The bass pedal tired the calf muscles after a while... that is the only problems with the drums.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

You play with sticks right?


----------



## Durandal

Hilarious Joke said:


> You play with sticks right?


 
Yes you do.


----------



## CharleneHaines

Yeah, just like a real drum set. It's pretty cool


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Is there a cymbal?


----------



## CharleneHaines

Hilarious Joke said:


> Is there a cymbal?


 
No, no cymbal... but one of the pads (I believe it is the far right one) acts like a cymbal... When you tap it, it portrays the cymbal sound. I can't remember which pads it is though...


----------



## Lenny

Got out *Oblivion *for a while and went around doing a few side quests I hadn't done (still a lot, surprisingly... and I've got all the Daedric Shrines to do).


----------



## Fake Vencar

The Daedric quests are both very fun and rewarding, I have to admit. Meanwhile, I've finally finished NWN2 and am now trying to make headway into 'The Mask of the Betrayer', which is a bit easier with my level 20 character than a pre-set level 18 (although losing all my weapons is a bit of a disappointment)


----------



## Ice fyre

Well it is varying i'm spending time getting reaquainted with Diablo II and am working on Soulstorm, which I think will take some time to complete. A bit disapointed with the cut scenes and story line, was hoping for something, well bigger. There's a fine amount of levels its just the story lines are a bit dull I was hoping for the Tyranid's as a playable race me self.


----------



## Commonmind

CharleneHaines said:


> No, no... hahahaha. The drums aren't big, but your back will get stiff sitting up straight for a long period of time.
> 
> The bass pedal tired the calf muscles after a while... that is the only problems with the drums.



If your calf muscle is tiring this way and you have back discomfort you're simply playing with the wrong form and positioning. 

You need to sit up as straight as possible -- no slouching -- with your (bass) leg making a 90° angle from the sitting position to the peddle. The ball of your foot should be pressed down into the bass peddle, with your heel floating off the ground, so that the line of the bottom of your foot is almost parallel to the floor. When you see a bass section coming lift up and press down, but not as if you're pressing a button, try simulating bouncing your foot up and down off the ground, like some folks do when they've got a nervous twitch  -- that's the best representation of how its really done.

This will assure you almost no muscle fatigue, back or otherwise (although your shin muscle, the one in the front of your leg, may feel a bit tired after a very long playing session - this is normal but will go away within a few days of playing and is also a sign that your using the peddle correctly).

I have idiopathic scoliosis and am a chronic back pain sufferer but I am also a trained physical therapist and even I can play for long periods of time with proper posture.


----------



## CharleneHaines

Commonmind said:


> If your calf muscle is tiring this way and you have back discomfort you're simply playing with the wrong form and positioning.
> 
> You need to sit up as straight as possible -- no slouching -- with your (bass) leg making a 90° angle from the sitting position to the peddle. The ball of your foot should be pressed down into the bass peddle, with your heel floating off the ground, so that the line of the bottom of your foot is almost parallel to the floor. When you see a bass section coming lift up and press down, but not as if you're pressing a button, try simulating bouncing your foot up and down off the ground, like some folks do when they've got a nervous twitch  -- that's the best representation of how its really done.
> 
> This will assure you almost no muscle fatigue, back or otherwise (although your shin muscle, the one in the front of your leg, may feel a bit tired after a very long playing session - this is normal but will go away within a few days of playing and is also a sign that your using the peddle correctly).
> 
> I have idiopathic scoliosis and am a chronic back pain sufferer but I am also a trained physical therapist and even I can play for long periods of time with proper posture.


 

Thanks!

That's why i told him to get a stool... because we just used the edge of the recliner to sit in... and it was NOT at all comfy.

I guess I wasn't used to using the calf muscle as much and it was quite tiring. But, I mainly stick with the guitar and throw my brother on the drums.


----------



## Wybren

How does the mic work?


----------



## CharleneHaines

Wybren said:


> How does the mic work?


 

Well, at the very top of the screen is something like a karoke screen (with the words of the songs rolling by. If you hit the correct notes (you do not have to be awesome at singing to do this), then you get points, and it tells you if you are "awesome" or "good" or "weak", etc....

On songs like "Don't Fear the Reaper", (you know the whole cowbell fiasco), you have to tap the mic everytime a circle comes to  the line (which tells you exactly when to hit... just like GH)...

I can't sing for squat and I got 100% on "Don't Fear the Reaper", and "Black Hole Sun"... but I know those songs by heart... that's the trick. It is quite difficult to sing a song you've never heard of before... and get "judged" by it. Not fun.


----------



## Wybren

Yes, it would be very not fun.

 But they have Black Hole Sun??? Awesome


----------



## CharleneHaines

Wybren said:


> Yes, it would be very not fun.
> 
> But they have Black Hole Sun??? Awesome


 

Oh, yes, Wy!!!

They sure do!!!


----------



## Wybren

* Does a little happy dance*


----------



## CharleneHaines

Wybren said:


> * Does a little happy dance*


 

Hahahaha 

Do you plan on getting "Rock Band" when it is available "down under"?


----------



## Wybren

oh most certainly. Just took a look the song list and I will be getting it as soon as it gets here


----------



## CharleneHaines

Wybren said:


> oh most certainly. Just took a look the song list and I will be getting it as soon as it gets here


 
That is awesome!!! You will not be disapointed!!! Like I said, if you like GH, you will definitly like "Rock Band".

Only problem is... the actual game only comes with one guitar (which is interchangeable from bass to guitar)... if you want an extra one, it comes seperate. I was a little ticked when I found this out, because we had four people ready to play... and only 3 instruments! Raaaaarrrrrr

It's cool now, though... I'm over it.


----------



## Wybren

Looking at the songs I think I will like it a whole lot better. Can you use the GH guitar as a substitute?

I am off now Charlene. It was good to see you again


----------



## CharleneHaines

Wybren said:


> Looking at the songs I think I will like it a whole lot better. Can you use the GH guitar as a substitute?


 

Unfortunately, no...

That's the way they get you...

They want that $$$.

Although, I heard that on XBox you can... I may be mistaken though... We have PS2, and aparantly you can't do squat with that. Looks like we need to upgrade.

But, I'm not sure about PS3 and XBox though... What do you have?


----------



## CharleneHaines

Wybren said:


> I am off now Charlene. It was good to see you again


 

Oh, you too, Wy!
Have a great day!!! Now that it's the afternoon for you!!!


----------



## Quokka

Diablo II: Lord of Destruction!


----------



## sarakoth

Command and Conquer 3!!!

0 wins and 3 losses!!!

Any tips?!?


----------



## sarakoth

AoE3: Asian Dynasties

4 wins and 0 losses

Think I better stick with this one


----------



## Rane Longfox

Age of Empires is a much better game than Command and Conquer anyway

I've been playing through GTA: San Andreas again, got all the way to the end of the San Fierro section without much trouble. It helped that I realised losing territories in that phase of the game in Los Santos doesn't really matter, because you lose them all when you leave anyway

On the other hand, considering going back to FIFA08. I wasn't a huge fan of this game when I first got it, but it's turning into one of my favourite FIFAs. It's a shame the new feature where you play as just one player isn't more developed. I'm hoping that in 09 they have a full career option, where you can create a player and work your way up through leagues. That would be a thousand shades of awesome


----------



## Ash59

Jericho, Quake 4, Assassins Creed and Condemned. And Lost Odyssey...and Mass Effect.
I'm a bit disappointed with Jericho, but i'm not that far into it yet. Looks a bit 'last gen' so far.
Oh and Half Life2 and Thief-Deadly shadows on me Xbox.
I rarely go out.


----------



## Ice fyre

Like Quokka I'm back playing Diablo Lord of Destruction, thing is I cant see how a giant Yoyo is going to give me a problem meself

What type of Charicter are you playing Quokka?


----------



## Quokka

Just getting started, I tried the warrior for a bit but now I'm restarting with the Amazon (bow), you?


----------



## Durandal

Ash59 said:


> Jericho, Quake 4, Assassins Creed and Condemned. And Lost Odyssey...and Mass Effect.
> I'm a bit disappointed with Jericho, but i'm not that far into it yet. Looks a bit 'last gen' so far.
> Oh and Half Life2 and *Thief-Deadly shadows* on me Xbox.
> I rarely go out.


 
Oh yeah. LOVED that game. One of my favorites from the last console generation. Is this your first time through it? If so, how far in are you? There's one particular level in that game that was one of the creepiest, most tense gaming experiences I had on the original Xbox.


----------



## Connavar

Im playing Halo on my friends xbox that i borrowed from him.

There are some really great action gameplay.  When i boarded the covenent baseship and they attacked from every side, was very hectic and how all my fellow soldiers died.

I cant believe though how the story can suck so much.  Lamest cute scenes ever in a big game.  Sometimes you dont even see cutescenes for severy levels.  You dont need a good story for a FPS like this but a good or cool cutescene will tell you why you are killing so many aliens for.....


I never liked the hype of this series and now that i have played several hours i wonder if it would have half the same good rep if it was just another PC FPS and not the saver of Xbox...


----------



## Fake Vencar

Just finished Mask of the Betrayer and am now pondering about what to play next. I'll maybe try the original Neverwinter Nights again because I've haven't finished it to this day


----------



## Joel007

Get Hordes of the Underdark expansion for NWN, it's very satisfying to be that high level 
I'm playing through the Warhammer: Dawn of War campaign. Very fun, the Orks are funny


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Recently had an assignment to do, so in my procrastination got back into _The Sims 2_, installed _University_ expansion - forgot how fun it was.


----------



## Overread

Goregutz! - best character in Dawn of war -- though I must say they got some of hte best voice actors for a game that I have heard in a long while

as for me = Spellforce 2 Dragon Storm


----------



## Joel007

I tried spellforce, but I never really got into it deeply. I didn't find the story compelling or the characters real. The strategy was a bit weird, always having to check what level an enemy was when a level 1 looked the same as 20.


----------



## Ice fyre

Wots you sayin umie? Gorgutz is da biggest and da baddest!

Yup Gorgutz has to be one of my all time favourite charicters. Tricky race to play as tho.

Workin still on DiabloII expansion a Barbarian class, will try out a few other later. 

Some of the best quotes can be attributed to Dawn of _War _I mean "Walk softly and carry a big gun?" brilliant!


----------



## Joel007

Hope is the first step toward disappointment


----------



## Ice fyre

Yup love that one too!


----------



## Overread

Knowledge is power, hide it well.

Ahh the voice actor in winter assault for the general - that was pure perfect casting!

and in keeping with the thread = spellforce 2 - its going to take a while, in this version you can actually die!


----------



## Lucien21

Grand Theft Auto IV (PS3)


----------



## Cayal

^ Did you have the freezing problem?

I bought mine on ebay and probably won't get it until next week but I have a launch 60GB PS3 and the GTAIV version is American so I am expecting freezing.


----------



## Lucien21

Nope no freezing on mine (so far) and I played it for about 3 hours last night.

I have a launch day UK model and the UK game.

If it freezes i'll pop down to the Rockstar North office and have words (They are about 10 mins from here)


----------



## Lenny

The freezing is more or less isolated to the 60gb US Launch units, with a few cases of freezing on the other units, but not much. And I think it's generally during the installation period... in which case, all you need to do is turn it off, delete any data that was installed, and retry it.

I played *GTA4* for 4 hours last night, and not a problem either.  Such a good game!!

Got to feel sorry for a few of my Xbox 360 owning friends - four of them, each within thirty minutes of starting the game, got the RRoD. One even took a picture:







Quite funny, though, if you think about it. 

I might be lucky and get a few hours in over the next couple of days, but I doubt I'll be able to get any real playing done until June 7th - day after my exams finish.

---

Mind if I ask your reasoning behind buying the PS3 version of the 360 version, Lucien? I'm right in thinking you've got a 360, yes? Thought you might get the version with achievements (for the moment - I guess something will be happening in Home... when it finally arrives) and DLC?


----------



## Rane Longfox

Dammit, why is everywhere sold out of it


----------



## Lucien21

Lenny said:


> Mind if I ask your reasoning behind buying the PS3 version of the 360 version, Lucien? I'm right in thinking you've got a 360, yes? Thought you might get the version with achievements (for the moment - I guess something will be happening in Home... when it finally arrives) and DLC?


 
Yes I have a 360.

I wasn't that bothered about the DLC. Achievements are a plus, but i'm not really an achievement whore (I only have about 7000 points).

I prefer the PS3 controller and I wanted to play multiplayer (I only have silver Live membership)


----------



## Cayal

I played San Andreas on x-box and I thought the controls were awful for it. Especially the white and black buttons. Has this changed somewhat for GTAIV on 360? (I can't remember the button layout on the 360 controller if it has changed).


----------



## Fake Vencar

Any news on a PC version? I've never played a GTA game before but know that they have all been released onto PC (if not, I'm going to strangle my friend )


----------



## Lenny

You'll probably be waiting for six months to a year, Vencar. It _will_ come... eventually.

---

I do believe, Cayal, that the Xbox 360 controls for GTA4 are the same as the PS3 ones:







Very different to the San Andreas controls, which themselves were different to the Vice City and GTA3 controls.

---

There's a question for those who are playing the PS3 version - do you use the Sixaxis controls?

I managed to get through the Sixaxis tutorial on Tuesday (you can snap thai off the choppers!!!), and I hated it! As soon as I'd completed it, I went into Options and turned Sixaxis off completely.


----------



## yngvi

I would like to add that I am playing Parappa the Rapper for PS1  and its quite frankly amazing.


----------



## Talysia

Replaying Suikoden IV.


----------



## Joel007

I am playing _Radiant Dawn _on the Wii and I notice a little bit of red and green pixellation in the background during levelup animations and sandstorm effects. I don't know if this is just the Wii struggling with particles or whether mine has corrupt gfx memory. 
Is there a common fault with Wii video memory?


----------



## Commonmind

I'm playing GTAIV (PS3), PGR4 for the 360, which I started playing again because I'm also playing GT5; I'm trying to play through Super Smash Bros. Brawl as well, but my wife keeps stealing it from me to play with the kid.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

I tried playing Blazing Angels on the xBox 360, but couldn't really get into it. I don't like the controls for your aircraft.


----------



## glandowski

How about table top miniature gaming....?


----------



## Commonmind

Hit a bit of a rough patch with GTA, finding it harder to go back to it each time  So now I'm stuck playing Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts again and trying (without much luck) to get into some Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Ice fyre

As to table top minature gaming I suppose this is a thread for games as a whole, so unless anyone has a strong objection I suppose it should be all games, just seems that it's mainly computer games end up being discussed here. 

In that vein what are you playing there glandowski? 

But back to computer games just beaten Dawn of War Soulstorm on PC. Quite a tough fight from the final levels of all races but the Eldar final (I took it last) with the space marines.


----------



## Joel007

Soulstorm? Tell me more!


----------



## Ice fyre

Well depends what you want to know.

Some changes from the last Dawn of War game have been made. Now we have the Dark Eldar and the Sisters of Battle added as playable races. Also we have air units though not many just one per race. 

I completed it on Space marines Blood Ravens chapter. I decided to use that race as I'm possibly most familliar with em after beating all previous games with them. they also dont require too much back up and are quite tough. 

The Sisters of Battle and the Dark Eldar are tough opponents even on easy this will be interesting when I go to a higher level with them.

There are a massive amounts of levels but quite a frew are take and hold victories which are a bit tougher to do especially before you build a decent honour guard.

OH and I'm now working on beating it with Chaos.


----------



## Tormented Seeker

Suddenly I got the urge to play Diablo 2: LoD. I've never been too good at it, but that's still one of those games I've spent a good deal of my childhood playing. This could probably be accounted to the great attention to detail Blizzard has put into and the remarkably balanced character classes.


----------



## ktabic

Mmm, Diablo 2. Good choice. No where did I put those disks, no dammit, I don't have enough time atm, gotta finish Forged Alliance as cybran and DoW Soulstorm before Age of Slaine, erm, Conan arrives


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Attempting to give Guild Wars Nightfall a run. I only hope my graphics card can pop it.


----------



## Rahl Windsong

The only thing I game on is my PC and lately it has been The Witcher by CDProjectRed a Polish game developer. I have to say this game is very adult in content and not something you would ever see from a mainstream developer like say Blizzard or Bioware. 

Even the censored version, that is available in North America, is way more adult in content then any other CRPG I have ever played and I have played most of them.

Anyway having said that this game is absolutely brilliant in terms of story and in how combat works. I recommend playing it through at least on the medium difficulty level because then the potions become something you have to manage much more carefully. 

In The Witcher you can make some very powerful potions that give a lot of help in combat, however every potion you drink adds to the level of toxins in your blood and more then 50% toxins starts to give you negative effects in your preformance. This includes potions that heal you, even they have a some negative effect on the toxins in your blood.

There are of course ways to get rid of the toxins but that also negates the positive effects of the potions, so the drinking of potions has to be carefully planned and I found this to be very refreshing. Most CRPG's make it so that potions = God Mode and that gets borring fast.

Also the combat in The Witcher is not just a click fest you must time your clicks correctly or you will not preform the sequence of moves that you can learn. The Witcher is based on a series of novels by the Polish author Andrzej Sapkowski, and is one of the best computer roleplaying games I have played in a while.


----------



## Talysia

Having a break from Suikoden IV and dusted off Guilty Gear X2 for a bit.


----------



## Durandal

Talysia said:


> Having a break from Suikoden IV and dusted off Guilty Gear X2 for a bit.


 
Ha! I'm playing GGX2 as well, though it's the first time for me. Pretty fun, I must say. Absolutely ridiculous in every possible way, but still fun.

I'm also playing Call of Duty (the first one, which I never played before), Icewind Dale (off and on) and Battles of Prince of Persia.


----------



## Overread

Icewind Dale (2) --- ahh I should go back and play - my party with 4 mages 
really tricky to get to work in the early stages, but power once you get up levels - 3 fireballs in one go


----------



## Commonmind

lol, sounds like fun Overread, I'll give that a try on my next play through. I was always obsessed with building the cliche party and never got into those niche builds.

On-topic: Trying to play as much Opposing Fronts as I can while I wait for MGSIV.


----------



## Quokka

IWD 2 was definitely my favourite Black Isle game, I tended to play them on multiplayer anyway so that I could build the whole group (yes I'm a character building control freak) and finally I could do it without having to worry about missing out on storylines. Plus by that stage everything about the infinity engine and game interface was so polished, I tried to start it up again a few months ago but I've scratched the disks beyond repair . 

I reinstalled the first Baldurs Gate a few weeks ago but I think there was some rose coloured glasses involved there and I didnt have the patience to spend all those hours to get back to where I left it (never got more then about 3/4 the way through it) and so the last few days I've been tinkering around with Grand Prix 4 again without any great enthusiasm for it. I think what I really need to do is go out and get myself a new console.


----------



## Rane Longfox

GTA Fourrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Joel007

Yesterday I took my PC to my friend's house and we played Co-op Gears of War on Hardcore difficulty. All hail the sniper rifle!


----------



## ktabic

Age of Conan. Graphically great, and fun to play, even if it does eat up a bit of time (like all of it).


----------



## Rahl Windsong

Just last weekend I decided to give Half Life 2 a try and I have been playing it pretty steady now since then. Also I downloaded all the expansions, episodes, etc for it so I am set for a while now. This shooter seems to have a story to it, and that is very nice for a change of pace in a shooter! 

It is an added bonus that this game is fairly old because my system can run it with all the settings to the max! This game has some breathtaking beautiful locations. My computer is not really that old but games like Bioshock I had to make adjustments to the settings so it would run smoothly, and I could still play it and it looked quite good but I always wonder what I am missing when I have to turn down graphics settings..


----------



## D_Davis

Anyone here heard of a game called "World of Warcraft?"

It's made by the same company that made that old game Diablo Two.

It's pretty cool.




I just started playing tonight....fun stuff.

I've never played an MMO before, but I have been really craving a loot-collecting, dungeon exploring RPG, and I decided to get this to hold me over until Too Human gets released.


----------



## D_Davis

Rahl Windsong said:


> Just last weekend I decided to give Half Life 2 a try and I have been playing it pretty steady now since then. Also I downloaded all the expansions, episodes, etc for it so I am set for a while now. This shooter seems to have a story to it, and that is very nice for a change of pace in a shooter!



One of the best games ever made.

Pure brilliance.

Ive played through the main game 5 times now, and I've loved it every single time.

The last time I played through it was on my 360.  I still haven't finished episode 2.  I don't want to, yet.  I want to savor it for a while.


----------



## Momoka

After installing lots of HD mods and texture packs, Morrowind and Oblivion. It's surprising just how nice you can make these games look. (Now if only Vista didn't have a problem with Morrowind quite so much... or I didn't get the white-screen-of-death trying to play it under WINE in Linux, I'd be happier )

Recently played: Bioshock and some of the better Half Life 2 mods.

I think I'm going for 'prettiness' in my games at the minute 

Though on console I just finished Resistance:FoM and am in the middle of (the strangely homo-eroticly-overtoned) Army of Two  Co-op for the win indeed


----------



## Rahl Windsong

Also I think as soon as my local Walmart has it, I will buy the just released PC version of Mass Effect from Bioware. This Sci-Fi RPG looks to be a must have if you like the RPG genre. If you want to know more about it check out the link....

Mass Effect Community


----------



## Lenny

Momoka said:


> Though on console I just finished Resistance:FoM


 
Ooooh! 'Allo. http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/36712-psn-id-thread.html 

Leisha! You didn't tell us the Momo was _that_ cool! Sure, family trait and all that, but come on! I don't see you playing PS3 games.


----------



## Momoka

Hey be fair - she doesn't own a PS3 and is a quite contented PC gamer 

I actually prefer the 360 for co-op though. *Come on Gears 2, come on Gears 2*


----------



## Sephiroth

Blegh.  Blegh, blegh, blegh...wash your mouth out!!  





I would do terrible things for a PS3.  I _will _have one by this time next year!!

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Momoka

... Like try a 360?


----------



## Sephiroth

Try?  Yes.  _Buy?!! _ Not on yer nelly.  






Incidentally, since this is 'what game are you playing?', the answer is Football Manager 2008.


----------



## Erin99

Lenny said:


> Ooooh! 'Allo. http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/36712-psn-id-thread.html
> 
> Leisha! You didn't tell us the Momo was _that_ cool! Sure, family trait and all that, but come on! I don't see you playing PS3 games.



I told you you'd like her.  And now I'm remembering a scene from the Ctrl, Alt, Del comic... the one where the girl likes gaming and the boy can't believe she's a girl because "girls don't like technology".


----------



## Lenny

Well yes, that you did, I must admit.

---

As for games - still *GTA4*, with the odd bit of *The Orange Box* on the side, and a smattering of *FFXII*, all on the PS3. Oh, and Half-Life: Source on the PC every now and then.

Once the exams are over, I'll dust off *Guild Wars*, and start *Crysis* and *Far Cry*, as well as maybe finish *Motorstorm* and *Oblivion*, not to mention MGS4 when it's delivered! 

Cor, I've got a busy schedule.


----------



## Overread

sigh - all this gameing on new consoles and stuff -- well for me I am still blasting worlds on Sins of a Solar Empire

hmm FFXII I realy should get some of that done!
and finish FFX - I have to finish at least one FF game!


----------



## Lenny

Damn, that's a point. You've just reminded me of the £20 on my bookcase waiting to be spent, OR! FFX would be a nice thing to spend it on, methinks.


----------



## Momoka

I don't find GTA4 as funny as the previous incarnations though. Prettier yes, with more options for side quests/time wasters, but as engaging, no.



> and finish FFX - I have to finish at least one FF game!


You too? I thought that was just me


----------



## Sephiroth

OR!!  

FFX.  

Penance. 

'Nuff said.  Get to it!  







Momoka said:


> You too? I thought that was just me



*sigh*

Amateurs!!

*shakes his head sadly...*


----------



## Overread

Lenny said:


> Damn, that's a point. You've just reminded me of the £20 on my bookcase waiting to be spent, OR! FFX would be a nice thing to spend it on, methinks.


 
*paw slaps the Emu*
its too late now - go for ICO!


----------



## Momoka

Or Shadow of the Colussus <3 Beautiful and engaging, both of them.


----------



## Lenny

> You too? I thought that was just me


 
Nope, it's at least three of us who haven't finished it, Mo.

My downfall was Yojimba - I got so annoyed with Evrae on the airship that I threw all my money at the damned worm (9999 overkill, though! )... which meant I didn't have enough for Yojimba, who I really wanted after seeing how effective he was when I watched a friend playing. After five hours of running around the plains trying to get gil, I gave up and gave the game back. Big mistake. 

---

Too late?! It's never too late to buy FFX!


----------



## Overread

Momoka said:


> Or Shadow of the Colussus <3 Beautiful and engaging, both of them.


 
Ahh shadow = the only game I have ever played or seen where riding a horse in game is actually sensible!


----------



## Momoka

What about Zelda? Epona wasn't that clunky.


----------



## Overread

I could never get into enjoying playing Zelda - I think I tried playing too old
and its not the graphics more the distances you have to traverse


----------



## Sephiroth

I never used Yojimbo for anything, I have to say.  Felt like cheating to me, paying him to win fights for me. 

I beat all the Dark Aeons and then Penance the hard way, in mortal combat.  

Besides which, I'm too tight-fisted, I value my hard-earned Gil way too much.  





The Evrae fight was one of the trickier storyline fights, yeah.  My friend had a lot of trouble with him.  

He killed me first time.  I nailed him at the second attempt, though.


----------



## Momoka

B-but, Zelda:Ocarina of Time got it just right - I love roaming around the vast Hyrulian fields. Wind Waker I won't mention  And yet again, Twilight Princess got it just right.

And yet you played Shadow?


----------



## Overread

Evrae - is that the guardian dragon to the city you fight whilst on the airship for the first time?
If so he was tricky - but I found (name gone) that huy with the freaky blue hair harder to fight in his strange ghost/robot form at the end of the cat people mountain!

Shadow is loads of fun - takes all the grinding monsters out and gives you bosses and few hints as to how to kill them!
and that ending - so frustraiting and sad!


----------



## Lenny

Seymour Guado!

I also found the two Chimera in the under-attack Al Bhed city (just before you got the airship) hard, for some reason. Then again, I did go around the sphere grid backwards.


----------



## Momoka

I think that ICO and SotC are amongst the most beautiful and poignant games I've ever played. I love the art style, the concept, the execution and the music.


----------



## Overread

Very true momo- there are very unique games!

Lenny I thought the sphere grid a good idea, but it was so hard to see where you were going you did tend to end up just following it round - occasionally using a red jewel to get something a little extra - but it makes DnD based PC games look simple with stats!


----------



## Sephiroth

Seymour Guado indeed!

The fight with him on Mt. Gagazet IS the hardest storyline fight, IMO.  That was a long, drawn out fight for me at the time.  

That was before I'd levelled up to fight the Dark Aeons, of course.  The end section was no fun because I didn't go and complete the game before I slew Penance, so it was uber pwnage all the way.  Whack, whack, whack, dead.  Wish I'd done it earlier, when it would still have been a challenge.  


Loved the sphere grid.  Can't say I had a problem with the chimeras, though.  






Momo, I have a friend who agrees with you about The Ocarina of Time, she absolutely loves it...........!

I was enjoying it well enough, but I borrowed an N64 specifically to play it, and I wasn't mad keen on the console.  Hated the pad.  Ended up just giving the game back because she wanted to play it again and I wasn't playing it as much.


----------



## Lenny

You know what they say - it ain't a proper JRPG unless you have five tomes of rules just so you know how to level up. 

Another one who loved the sphere grid here. And my second love is the license table in FFXII, which is very similar.

The Mt. Gagazet fight is just after you can get Yojimbo, yes? If so, that's where I saw the destructive powers of said summon, after my friend, sick of being beaten, started the sixth fight with Yojimbo, and finished it there and then.


----------



## Overread

So FF1-9 were not JRPGs?


----------



## Sephiroth

You're spot on, Lenny, yes, that's just after you can get Yojimbo.  (I liked Yojimbo's cave, as dungeons in that game went...)





I went right off the license grid when I finished it halfway through XII, though.  It was cool up until then, but not nearly extensive enough.  

No Ultima?  No fun!!


----------



## Overread

I found my biggest problem was that it was too open for all characters - it meant that any character could be a gunner or a spell user regarless of their history. I think FF is heading in the right direction by giving people choices, but not so open - though it does tie into the more open characters from FF Tactics which FFXII is based on (least in the same world set)


----------



## Sephiroth

Yes, that was a particular problem in XII, OR.  I complained about that at the time.  I wish the characters had been more specialised.


----------



## Lenny

I agree there - anyone can be anything. I've consciously been teaching Vaan Black magic only, and Fran White and Green magic only, etc., but it's getting to a point where everything's merging into one.

That said, I still like it.

As for FFI to FFIX not being JRPGs - I've not really played them, so I can't comment. Well, I've played a bit of FFVII, and although it's still early days (Rufus fight in the Shinra building), I can see that the Materia system is nowhere near as simple as it makes itself out to be. All the different things to consider... gah!


----------



## Overread

ok true - and the Guardian Forces *summons* in FFVIII were confusing = and a little broken till you met a boss - then you had to go back an grind up your weak characters to kill stuff


----------



## Sephiroth

Well, that depends how anally retentive you were in levelling up, really.  





I did that too, trying to teach them different things.  

Problem is that by the end, everyone knows everything, and can do everything that everyone else can.




Oh, the Materia system is really quite complex.  Once you get all the materia, and have weapons with tons of linked slots, there are a huge number of different combinations that give interesting effects, some of them not particularly well known.

I know it has its detractors, but I absolutely _loved _the materia system.  And the fact it fitted in with the story and world-building made it even better.


----------



## Lenny

At least it makes gambits easier. 

I wonder if we ought to ask for posts #326, #330, and #332-#345 to be split into the FF thread?


----------



## Sephiroth

Heh.  Can we do that?  If so, it might be a good idea.  




Ah, gambits.  That's a system that shows promise, but definitely needs refinement...

It was a good addition, though, especially for grinding.....




Erm...did I mention that I was playing FM 2008?  

*cough*


----------



## Overread

True it made grinding less of a chor - but I would not refine it too much - make it too good and there is no challenge left. As it is bosses, demi bosses and stuff way above your level is going to thrash the gambit characters - so you the player step in


----------



## Lenny

It's a built-in Moderator action in vBulletin boards, so it's definitely doable.

I wonder if Gambits will make any form of return in one of the XIIIs? I know it's back to menu-based combat in FFXIII, but it's still real-time, and I do believe the enemies are visible on the map. Haven't a clue about Versus - something like Kingdom Hearts and Dirge of Cerberus, I think.


----------



## Sephiroth

Well, you don't want it fighting in your stead, that much is true.  But like you say, it was useless for fights where the outcome was in any doubt anyway.  And to be honest, I don't see any way that it could help you in the BIG boss fights (the optionals, etc.), since in those fights, you can't pre-plan, you just have to react to whatever the boss does and hope for a bit of luck on the side.


Hmm, keen to find out exactly how the Versus system works.  Kind of glad that it's a return to menu-based in XIII, I'm a traditionalist really.  






Ah, I see.  I am pretty ignorant of the ins and outs of how the forum software works.


----------



## Lenny

Only a _bit_ of luck? I'm sorry, are we talking about the same game? 

Must be off. Toodles.


----------



## Overread

Night Lenny!

If anyone is interested my fleet is about to wipe out the ai fleet, take his planet and destroy his small empire-- I need to set it to hard or give it an ally possibly.......


----------



## Sephiroth

Heh.  What can I say, I really am a grizzled ol' veteran by now where FF is concerned.  

But you're right, sometimes more than just _a bit_.  






Anyway, later Lenny!  








Joo is teh pwnage, OR.  On medium, I guess.  Set it to hard _and _give it an ally.


----------



## Overread

I don't want to get out of my depth too quick seph - the average game is 8ish hours long!


----------



## Sephiroth

What are you playing?


----------



## Overread

Sins of a Solar Empire -  I also like larger maps and 8 enemy ais (with free for all rules of course!)
its like a realtime version of imperium galatica 2 with homeworld thrown in -- or as I like to think it a less pretty but much more playable version of Heagemonia (Sins was specifically made to run on lower end spec machines and their host company is shaping up to be like Blizzard when it comes to after release patches and addons - there is no story campain as yet but for once I don;t mind1


----------



## Sephiroth

Ah, I see.  Yeah, I like large (or 'huge') maps in those types of game, too, and as many enemy AIs as is sensible to run.  



Actually, there's a thought.  Isn't AoE 3 out now?


----------



## Overread

Yah its been out a while now - its got an expansion as well that is also out now. But I must admit I did not go for it - just could not play the demo with my last computer and now all my cash is heading for camera kit -(barring a small amout set aside for FF Tactics DS!)


----------



## Sephiroth

Yeah, my last computer would've had a nervous breakdown when it saw the box.  

This beast, on the other hand, should eat the game for breakfast.  




Hmm, I imagine the photography is a very expensive hobby?  Sure seems like it........


----------



## Overread

Well if you were after traditional kit then it is not so bad as that is selling really cheap on e-bay (many are going digital)
If you are digial then the input costs are high - especialy if you are into wildlife - that needs long (expensive) lenses. And then there are other bits - tripods, bads, filters, memory cards, screen calibration gear, printer............
its a long list of stuff - but a lot of it should last a very long time so its like a one time investment (that is ifyou go for the top end gear).
The lenses don't really get updated that quickly and whilst bodies get updated on a faster rate, they are not as key to the photo as skills of the user and lense being used


*bad seph getting me all talking about photographty *

enemy ai now dead - fleet smashed - planet taken - moving on to the next ai!


----------



## Sephiroth

Heh.  Yeah, silly of me, wasn't it?  

So how much do you reckon you have spent on it, roughly?





Well done.  Moving on to hard, now?


----------



## Overread

no = I need sleep - soonish!

as for the photography - not certain how much so far - but its several £100s
as for this year - if I manage to meet my targets ~£2000 on 2 lenses, the tripod set-up (already got) and teleconverters.
After that nothing for a long while as I save up for a £2700 lens (yah all that on one lens!) but that will be a long time comming


----------



## Sephiroth

A £2700 lens?

A_ lens?!
_ 

I could buy that system Lenny posted for that!!


----------



## Overread

I know - unfortunatly the lens market just does not devalue like the computer market.
sigh - means I might have resign from being a PC gamer!


----------



## Sephiroth

Wow, that's dedication to your art, if you do.  If I was thinking about taking up photography, you've just talked me out of it.


----------



## Overread

hehe well seph I am only after that lens as wildlife really needs not only a good ranged lens, but also a good speed an image quality (sometimes you are photographing really small things). Kind of makes it rather expensive. But with a good kit (say £3-400 body and meduim range zoom at £6-700 + tripod from curries+memory card) you can get some wonderful results from zoos and parks and such where you can get closer to the animals without them flying off. That is the big secrete to all my duck shots = most of the time with them I am only 4-6m away from them


----------



## Sephiroth

Ah, I see.  Well, the results are certainly worth seeing.  

When I take pictures, well, I like taking scenery...landscapes, cityscapes, buildings, etc.  




But I have the feeling we should be in the Dark Room now, hmm?


----------



## Erin99

I missed all this camera talk!!!  (See, we _do_ need a techy forum )


Leish is unhappy.


And, OR, unless you're _seriously_ thinking about getting into photography, that's a heck of a lot of money you're shelling out!  Even I couldn't afford that for my hobbies!


----------



## Sephiroth

Well, you wouldn't expect to find it in here, would you?  

Except that we are _useless _at sticking to topics, it would seem. 



Ahem.  

The other game I'm playing, other than FM 2008, is Guitar Hero 3.  

I'm pretty good at it.


----------



## Wybren

I have been playing Guitar Hero 2 a bit, and I have started playing Assassins Creed, but haven't had much time to play it though


----------



## Joel007

Momoka said:


> Hey be fair - she doesn't own a PS3 and is a quite contented PC gamer
> 
> I actually prefer the 360 for co-op though. *Come on Gears 2, come on Gears 2*


 
I heartily concur


----------



## D_Davis

Overread said:


> Ahh shadow = the only game I have ever played or seen where riding a horse in game is actually sensible!




I really wish they would remake this game for a system that could acutally handle the epic scope.  I loved the idea of it, but I found that the execution rendered much the game unplayable, as it often dipped down into near single, or low 10s, digit framerate.  And regardless of what many people think, graphics really do matter, and this game especially relies on its fantastic visuals to create the atmosphere.  The PS2 just didn't do the game justice in this department - it had terrible (re: no) anti-aliasing, and the shimmering effect of the textures was very distracting.  It was definitely a case of an awesome game on the wrong system.  I would love to see something this grand, majestic, and thoughtful on the PS3 or 360.

As it stands, I still think Ico is the better game.


With that said, I absolutely cannot wait for Beyond Good and Evil 2.  BG&E was among my favorite games last gen.


----------



## Commonmind

I loved Shadow, despite its hiccups, but I do agree that it could have benefited from being developed for a next-gen platform. I must disagree, however, that Ico was the better game (just a difference of opinion here); while it was visually stunning and evocative, Ico was more an experiment in game design. This is evident the further along in the experience you go, where redundancies start to pop up more and more frequently and puzzles start to feel a bit uninspired.

Either way, I hope to see what they've got up their sleeve next. And I also can't wait for BG&E 2. I picked up the first game the other day after the announcement and subsequent trailer was released. 

OT: Currently playing Psychonauts on PC


----------



## D_Davis

Commonmind said:


> And I also can't wait for BG&E 2. I picked up the first game the other day after the announcement and subsequent trailer was released.



BGE is awesome.  It's my favorite Zelda-esque game, yes, even topping the Zelda games (I haven't really loved a proper Zelda game since the first, and that has more to do with it being so unique when it came out.  Playing a game like that when I was in 6th grade was pretty awesome).

I am a little worried though.  The creators said that the new BGE will be more accessible and easier.  I really hope they aren't going for the casual/Wii crowd with this one.  The first one didn't tank because it was too hard (it wasn't hard at all), it tanked because of poor marketing and because many core gamers don't really know how to react to a heroine that isn't sold with sex appeal.  I hope they don't over-sex Jade and make her into some big-breasted, scantily clad cliche.  The entire game was a revelation of maturity, something sorely lacking in this industry, and I hope they continue down this path.


----------



## Momoka

D_Davis said:


> BGE is awesome.  It's my favorite Zelda-esque game, yes, even topping the Zelda games


Then what about Okami? Even more Zelda-ish, and beautifully Japanese to boot 


> I hope they don't over-sex Jade and make her into some big-breasted, scantily clad cliche.  The entire game was a revelation of maturity, something sorely lacking in this industry, and I hope they continue down this path.


Here here - though there is a _slight_ trend developing towards more realistic and sensible heroines in games - look at Alex in Half Life 2. But long may it continue to improve, then more females might be willing to take up gaming.


----------



## Lenny

Whassername in *Uncharted: Drake's Fortune*, too. She fits in the Alyx category.

Elena Fisher, that's it.

I think the more realistic games have the more realistic female characters in them. Compare *HL2* and *Uncharted* to something like *Tekken* or *Dead or Alive*.



> though there is a _slight_ trend developing towards more realistic and sensible heroines in games


 
You could argue that it's been going on for years. The girls in the FF games aren't big-breasted, scantily clad cliches (well, those in the FF games I've played or seen aren't). Sure, a few of them may get a bit cold in the non-Summer months, but they won't be cold _all_ year round at least. Not got as big a surface area from which heat can escappe, for one.


----------



## D_Davis

Momoka said:


> Then what about Okami? Even more Zelda-ish, and beautifully Japanese to boot



Okami is good, great even, but way too long, IMO.  I would have preferred it at half its length.  It really starts to get old by the end.

I am not a big Japanophile when it comes to games, I actually prefer Western design aesthetics now.  Especially in RPGs.  Japanese game designers really seem to be stuck in the past on so many things - slaves to tradition, even in a technologically driven industry.  Very interesting.

Alex in HL2 is another great female character.


----------



## Momoka

Yes, but with the rise in popularity of gaming in general (thanks to things like the Wii bringing the console into the living room and to parties) we are seeing more than ever a wider range of character types and more prominence to the heroine, rather than a chesty side-kick or worse still, the girl/girlfriend/princess/etc who needs rescuing 

The downside is we are also seeing more absolute and unoriginal rubbish, as home designing and animal-raising 'games' become popular. If I see one more "My Cwute Animal Raising Unoriginal Pseudo-Game for People Who Like Fluffy Animals and get Scared by Nasty Shooty-Type Games" I swear I'll be forced to burn down the gamestores


----------



## Overread

hmm can I join you in burning things ?

Etherlords 2 - fun and runs in background - fits well with cletic music too 

and Okami - another game I should get oneday!
(I mean its inovative, interesting, good visually ..................................and has a white wolf in it )


----------



## Momoka

Etherlords 2? There's one I've not heard of. Will have to look that up.

And of course - I forgot the additional interest of the wolf for you in Okami OR,


----------



## Overread

Its a game that vanished from stores as the host company never put it up for sold out ranges and such, but if you subscribe to their company downloads you can get it off there for about £7 - its a 3D card game but without the cards really - selecting spells that randomly are handed and then you get an extra one in your "hand" each turn.


----------



## Erin99

> hmm can I join you in burning things ?



There's burning going on? Can I bring Chrispy and Grim's chainsaws? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










(Sorry, I have nothing else to say... I don't play games... )

*slinks out*


----------



## Momoka

Hmm, not sure if that's my kind of game.

And to be on topic; still playing Oblivion and Army of Two when I can be bothered 

My life is on hold till Gears 2 

Edit: Leish, yes you do - but in moderation, and only on the PC


----------



## D_Davis

Momoka said:


> The downside is we are also seeing more absolute and unoriginal rubbish, as home designing and animal-raising 'games' become popular. If I see one more "My Cwute Animal Raising Unoriginal Pseudo-Game for People Who Like Fluffy Animals and get Scared by Nasty Shooty-Type Games" I swear I'll be forced to burn down the gamestores



Yeah...the Wii and the DS...where shovelware goes to breed.

Remember when the Nintendo "seal of quality" actually kind of stood for something?

Back in like, 1988?


Put in about 20 hours of WoW this weekend.

I understand why 8 trillion people play this game.  It pretty much rules.


----------



## Sephiroth

...I'm just glad I can't afford the subscription.  That'd be the end of my real life, for sure.


----------



## Overread

HEY!
the wii is a gimmik - even nintendo know that but the DS is hte king of hand helds!
Advanced wars - Fire Emblem (its comming just you wait) Golden Sun (there just has tobe one - HAS to be one) - Final Fantasy - Mario Cart


----------



## Commonmind

D_Davis said:


> BGE is awesome.  It's my favorite Zelda-esque game, yes, even topping the Zelda games (I haven't really loved a proper Zelda game since the first, and that has more to do with it being so unique when it came out.  Playing a game like that when I was in 6th grade was pretty awesome).
> 
> I am a little worried though.  The creators said that the new BGE will be more accessible and easier.  I really hope they aren't going for the casual/Wii crowd with this one.  The first one didn't tank because it was too hard (it wasn't hard at all), it tanked because of poor marketing and because many core gamers don't really know how to react to a heroine that isn't sold with sex appeal.  I hope they don't over-sex Jade and make her into some big-breasted, scantily clad cliche.  The entire game was a revelation of maturity, something sorely lacking in this industry, and I hope they continue down this path.



I also think it didn't do so well because it launched amidst a plethora of other high profile titles. Ubisoft mistakenly assumed their brand and the other IP's they were pushing out would help propel Beyond Good and Evil to the forefront -- riding on the wave, as it were -- but what happened instead was that it was left to drown. Sad, really, because people missed out.


----------



## Erin99

> but the DS is hte king of hand helds!



Oh, DS, now there's a console I have! (Yippee!)


Um... only got two games for it, though... and one because there's fishing and butterfly-catching and cats in it...

But I have Mario something-or-other. I once accidentally went online with it, and it said I was starting a race with some guy from Tokyo. Argh! I was so scared (cos I'm useless at gaming and I somehow go backwards around the tracks), I pressed my power button to shut it off. 

I have to be the worst gamer ever.


----------



## Lenny

Personally I think of the DS as the Wii of the handheld system world. Now the PSP, _that's_ King. So pretty, too!


----------



## Commonmind

D_Davis said:


> Yeah...the Wii and the DS...where shovelware goes to breed.
> 
> Remember when the Nintendo "seal of quality" actually kind of stood for something?
> 
> Back in like, 1988?
> 
> 
> Put in about 20 hours of WoW this weekend.
> 
> I understand why 8 trillion people play this game.  It pretty much rules.



Ironically, the Nintendo seal of quality was put in place because of the massive amount of shovelware that was released for the system. I remember quite well; I remember the slew of crap that hit the store shelves each week, the unlicensed titles that launched alongside more reputable releases, sometimes confusing the unaware customer. I think I still have a few Camerica cartridges floating around the house somewhere, to remind me of the pains of my youth.


----------



## Commonmind

Lenny said:


> Personally I think of the DS as the Wii of the handheld system world. Now the PSP, _that's_ King. So pretty, too!



Now there ya go!


----------



## Overread

Lenny said:


> Personally I think of the DS as the Wii of the handheld system world. Now the PSP, _that's_ King. So pretty, too!


 
bah one or two good games from Square and the rest are ports from the PS2 - and as such are not console minded games. Pretty looks, but not hte heart to its games


----------



## D_Davis

Sephiroth said:


> ...I'm just glad I can't afford the subscription.  That'd be the end of my real life, for sure.



It's the first MMO I've ever played.  We'll see if I still around past the first "free" month.

I am really enjoying it, and I already feel as though I've gotten my $20 worth.  For basically the price of a night out at the movies, or a DVD, I got a weekend's worth of fun gaming.


----------



## D_Davis

The PSP is practically worth it just for EEE and Lumines.


----------



## HoopyFrood

I rather like the PSP, when I get a chance to play on it (i.e steal it from my brother). But the DS and the Wii are cool -- I like these more interactive consoles (I've always enjoyed Zelda on the Nintendo 64, especially the little nuances like fishing, so to have to actually make the movements of fishing, firing arrows etc is awesome). 

Although I know the DS and Wii are not for serious gaming. However, I'd also like to tack onto this that I love aiming and firing at zombies, taking off heads, kneecapping them, with the remotes on the Wii in Resident Evil.

I am a sadistic gamer indeed.


----------



## Lenny

Now why do I think we've had this conversation, with the same responses, before?


----------



## Commonmind

D_Davis said:


> The PSP is practically worth it just for EEE and Lumines.



I like this guy Lenny. Can we keep him?

Please...?


----------



## Erin99

Lenny said:


> Personally I think of the DS as the Wii of the handheld system world. Now the PSP, _that's_ King. So pretty, too!



Except, didn't they make the case shiny at one point? I believe my bro-in-law said they did, and people found their hands slipped around after long hours of gaming... eew...

But both my bro-in-laws have lovely black PSPs (unless one of them is white... I can't recall). I have to admit, it is a snazzy machine.


----------



## Overread

, we might have Lenny we might have


ps - Anyone seen that new tank-squade-anime game for the PS2/3 yet (I forget which it is on)


----------



## Commonmind

Valkyria Chronicles? If so, yes, and I can't wait for it.


----------



## Lenny

It's always been a glossy case, Leish. Gloss = Class. Not like those matte finish DSessesses. 

Don't know whether it was the case that made hands slip, or the analogue stick.


----------



## Sephiroth

That's what worries me, DD...that it'd be too much fun to give up on after a month.  

I have little enough time to play all the games I want as it is!!


----------



## D_Davis

Sephiroth said:


> That's what worries me, DD...that it'd be too much fun to give up on after a month.
> 
> I have little enough time to play all the games I want as it is!!



I hear ya.

I am kind of hoping it becomes "my game," that is, the only game I need for a long, long time.  That way, once I get around to the other games, I can get them for less money.

Actually, I'm thinking of just signing up for Gamefly.  I really don't see the need of owning games anymore.

I'm selling off my "collectors" games on ebay soon (including a mint copy of Panzer Dragoon Saga, if anyone wants to buy it, pm me).

I rarely beat games anymore (no time) and so I think Gamefly is a good idea.


----------



## Commonmind

Lenny said:


> It's always been a glossy case, Leish. Gloss = Class. Not like those matte finish DSessesses.
> 
> Don't know whether it was the case that made hands slip, or the analogue stick.



Or could it have been the ultra-slick gaming experience the PSP offers?


----------



## Lenny

There's allllways one clever guy, ain't there? 

Don't forget it's not just a gaming experience, though - media, too, particularly when connected to the PS3. I don't know if you've read about it, but Blu-ray Profile 2.soemthing is coming in a firmware update at the tail end of the year, and it will allow us to rup Blu-ray films to the PS3 hard drive and then transfer them to the PSP!


----------



## Sephiroth

Hmm, I have Football Manager as 'my game', but because it's a sports game, it doesn't serve as the only game I need. 

I still crave a bit of fantasy RPG, for one thing.  And that's just for starters...


I just looked up Gamefly, but it's not for us across the pond, it seems.  

I still suffer from the obsessive compulsion to beat whatever I'm playing into the dirt, unfortunately.  It can get frustrating at times...


----------



## Commonmind

Actually, the rumor is that we may see that much, much earlier, and I really hope we do. Though I already use Remote Play more than any one man should; I've already used it to replay Vagrant Story, FFIX, Dew Prism, Metal Gear Solid and Tales of Destiny.


----------



## Lenny

One tip, then - DON'T GET OBLIVION! We won't see you for a year or two. 

---

Really? I must admit to not having read the articles for a while, but surely not that much earlier? September?

Ooooh! FW 2.40 soon!  Any idea when the next PSP update might be? For all my praise of the PSP, I don't actually have one (), but I can tell my friend when to update.


----------



## Sephiroth

Oh God, you've got a point, and I really hadn't thought of that. 


But it looks so good!!


I have a whole handful of recommendations to check out now, too!  Does anyone know a way for human being to survive without sleep?


----------



## Commonmind

No clue. For some reason I never seem to hear about PSP updates. I was the last guy to find out they'd added Skype, and I use Skype and my PSP every day.


----------



## Commonmind

Sephiroth said:


> Oh God, you've got a point, and I really hadn't thought of that.
> 
> 
> But it looks so good!!
> 
> 
> I have a whole handful of recommendations to check out now, too!  Does anyone know a way for human being to survive without sleep?



You have three choices: the afterlife, methamphetamines (which I do not encourage, endorse or condone, and which may lead you to choice number one) or hiring a live-in napper.

(Edit: I forgot about the fourth option, fatherhood)


----------



## Sephiroth

I'm gonna go with the live-in napper, I think.  


*goes off to place an ad*





Didn't realise you could get Skype on the PSP, that's cool.



[edit]  Oh, CM, you wouldn't inflict me upon an innocent child, would you?!


----------



## Lenny

You won't see it on the DS, that's for sure. Or webcam messaging.


----------



## Commonmind

Sephiroth said:


> [edit]  Oh, CM, you wouldn't inflict me upon an innocent child, would you?!



No sir, I wouldn't; I like you too much to go and do that. Besides, children do not play well with swords and long silvery hair. You might find yourself entangled and missing limbs before the day was over.

How my wife tolerates the hair pulling is something I'll never understand.


----------



## Sephiroth

Good point.  Heh.  Not only that, but imagine having kids who insisted upon having gaming time on _my _console!  

"Go away, son, daddy's playing."


----------



## Commonmind

Oh my, I haven't considered that yet. 

Is two years of age too old for immediate intercontinental household relocation?


----------



## Lenny

Just get him a Wii - that'll keep him occupied until he's old enough to get a paper round and pay for his own console.


----------



## Sephiroth

Yeah, it's a generational issue that we didn't have to deal with, because our mums and dads mostly looked at a console and thought....'ugh?  what's that funny-looking box for?'.  

And of course 'video games are for kids'.  





How times have changed!  

I, for one, will still be playing when I'm eighty, assuming I'm still alive.  If I'm not, then I hope they have decent games in hell.......


To answer your question, CM, I reckon you've missed that boat, yeah.


----------



## Commonmind

Actually, I plan on giving him my old NES, then the Snes, then eventually moving him up to the Saturn, N64 and Playstation. I want him to experience games gradually, as I did. A friend of mine did the same with his son as well and it worked out quite well; he has a deeper respect for older titles and talking to him, despite his age, is a lot like talking to a guy that grew up during my own generation.


----------



## Sephiroth

That's a great idea!!  



I'm so disparaging of the kids who don't know their history.  And comments like 'yeah, but the graphics are crap'.


----------



## Overread

plus older games had heart in them - modern stuff is mostly formula written


----------



## Commonmind

Times have changed indeed. By the time we're all 80 years old quite a few, if not the majority of, elderly folks will likely be carrying their consoles along with their dentures to their respective retirement retreats. Just as music and television were the staples of previous generations, video games are our chosen form of entertainment and I don't think age will affect that in the least. 

My mom once asked me when I was going to grow up and stop playing video games, I asked her when she was going to grow up and stop reading books or going to the movies...


----------



## Sephiroth

Touché, indeed.    




And who knows, our consoles might be _in _our dentures by then, with screens on the backs of our eyelids.


----------



## Commonmind

Sephiroth said:


> That's a great idea!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so disparaging of the kids who don't know their history.  And comments like 'yeah, but the graphics are crap'.



Every time I hear some young buck make that remark at my local gaming store I want to put them over my knee. I heard one kid tell the clerk that Okami sucked because it had "wobbly edges and was all blurry!" Out of control...


----------



## Commonmind

Sephiroth said:


> Touché, indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who knows, our consoles might be _in _our dentures by then, with screens on the backs of our eyelids.



lol, best laugh I've had all day, congrats. And on that note, it's time to cook dinner for the fam


----------



## Lenny

And I bet you got a right royal slap for that, young man! Cheeky beggar. 

Gah... slooooow.


----------



## Overread

meh stick them infront of tetrus or space invaders - they will soon understand attiction

or BG!


----------



## Commonmind

Lenny said:


> And I bet you got a right royal slap for that, young man! Cheeky beggar.



She just laughed it off.

(Edit: me too, apparently)


----------



## Sephiroth

Glad to be of service, CM.  



I'll be off soon too.  Enjoy the cooking (well, it can be enjoyable sometimes, right?)


----------



## D_Davis

Overread said:


> plus older games had heart in them - modern stuff is mostly formula written



Rose tinted glasses, me thinks.

You couldn't pay me to go back and play my Atari 2600, Colecovision, and NES.

_shutters_


----------



## Overread

not that old DD - think Starcraft - homeworld - Baldurs gate!


----------



## Sephiroth

Hey, the NES had some great games on it!!  





Like the first three Final Fantasies, for instance.  I'd play those now, for sure.    

Would get a kick out of seeing some of the old Master System games again, too.  Bet there's stuff there I've forgotten even existed.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

I am assuming that NES is the original Nintendo?


----------



## Sephiroth

Yup.  Nintendo Entertainment System.  I believe it was called other things in other places.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Yes, those were the good old days. Loved Nintendo. Had a Game boy too at one point.

Mario is a classic, but my favorite game on it was Bubble Bobble.


----------



## Sephiroth

See?!  I had forgotten Bubble Bobble!!  






I was a Sega kid, but I used to swap consoles with my friends who had Nintendos for a few weeks at a time.  

Never owned a Game Boy myself, though.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Never had a Sega. But we had our nintendo for years. You can still get them in the used shops around here. I think about it every time, but they never have Bubble Bobble, so doesn't seem worth it. 

Woohoo!!!!! 300!!!


----------



## Sephiroth

W00t!!  Congratulations!!!  





Yeah, I downloaded an emulator for my PC, but it's just not the same, I want the actual _console _back.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

I forgot you could do that. I did that once with an old computer, maybe I'll try it with this one as well. 

But it will never match up to the console.


----------



## Ice fyre

Still on Soulstorm, working through Chaos at the mo. Also trying out a game for PS2 called Spartan total warrior or some thing like that.


----------



## D_Davis

I actually like emulators better than the original consoles for a number of reasons:

1. graphics filters
2. save states
3. free
4. saves a ton of space
5. No territorial lock outs

It's cool to see Nintendo doing the VC thing, but I think it is too little, too late, and the prices are way too high.

Truth be told, if someone were to release a retail version of MAME, on which we could buy ROMS (think iTunes, but for old arcade games) I would do this to support it, if they had all the classic 2D shooters from companies like Cave/Atlus, Psikyo, IREM, and so on without territorial lock outs.


----------



## Momoka

I'm torn on the emulators v consoles issue - whilst I agree with D_Davis about emulators and they're one of the first things I download and set-up whenever I install my OS, plus you have to find room for all thes old machines (especially if you get quite a collection), I also love the unique look and feel of some of the machines and their odd joysticks/joypads.

Like the rubber keys of my old ZX Spectrum, now *that* was luxury


----------



## D_Davis

Someday I am going to build a 4-player MAME cabinet.


----------



## Commonmind

For me emulators and roms are simply the only way to keep my library manageable. I own 98% (if not all) of the titles which I have pirated; while this is still not strictly legal, I find I can sleep at night knowing I've given my money to the developers and publishers already. I also tend to use newsgroups rather than torrents in order to download any roms I may need, because I'm technically not a part of the swarm and not constantly uploading -- another point which helps me justify and live with downloading these games.

I'm in my 30's, and have been playing games all my life. I own almost every system, from the Oddyssey, to the Playdia, PC Engine Duo, to some of the strangest systems any one person should spend money on. I just don't have the room to keep them all connected to my Television, the games alone could occupy a dozen full-sized DVD cases.


----------



## sarakoth

I'm currently playing a fun little MMORPG called 9Dragon. It is very intriguing. =)


----------



## Rane Longfox

Now that I've got time again after exams, I'm playing Medieval 2: Total War. Mostly the Kingdoms expansion, Brittania Campaign, as the Welsh.

I just eliminated England and the Baron's Alliance, and I'm just turning my attention to the Scots. William Wallace is... annoying hard to beat, you need like twice the number of men because his tactics are so damn good


----------



## sarakoth

Rane Longfox said:


> Now that I've got time again after exams, I'm playing Medieval 2: Total War. Mostly the Kingdoms expansion, Brittania Campaign, as the Welsh.
> 
> I just eliminated England and the Baron's Alliance, and I'm just turning my attention to the Scots. William Wallace is... annoying hard to beat, you need like twice the number of men because his tactics are so damn good



Lucky you, exams are next week for me =)


----------



## Momoka

Lost Odyssey on the 360, Professor Layton on the DS.

Very pretty, and quite FF-like too (Odyssey) I recommend it - if you _Sony fanboys_ can get over the choice of console  

*Runs away chuckling*


----------



## Lenny

I've tried it, and didn't like it, thank you very much.


----------



## Momoka

Out of interest, what put you off it?


----------



## Lenny

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/44575-lost-odyssey.html

I've played it since then, at the same friend's house, and I didn't like it for the same reasons (mostly the battle system and the whole Immortal aspect).


----------



## McMurphy

*Mario Kart Wii and Baten Kaitos Origins*

When I have the chance to pick up a controller (or a remote, as the case may be), it has been Mario Kart Wii and Gamecube's Baten Kaitos Origins.

Mario Kart has been entertaining, although I believe it is a little dated in approach compared to the recent trends of the combat racing genre it largely created back in the SNES days.  Without an "Adventure Mode," the gameplay would have quickly become dull and repetitive if it wasn't for the saving grace of all of its online options.  I have two Retro Cups remaining on Mirror Mode (Grand Prix) before I have, at least, a "star" rating.

Baten Kaitos Origins, a RPG, seems a little dated even when the original release date is factored into the equation.  More time will be needed for me to decide if the storytelling can provide plot arches beyond that of the traditional gaming tales.


----------



## HoopyFrood

I'm being incredibly retro today. Downloaded a free version of *Golden Axe* (yup, from the hazy sega megadrive days). Classic.


----------



## Cayal

Just finished GTA IV. Over-rated like all GTA IV games but it is good.

Now onto the Bourne Conspiracy. I love Bourne.


----------



## HoopyFrood

And one retro game leads to another. Now I'm playing *Streets of Rage*.


----------



## Lucien21

Finally finished GTA IV today  (68% - 45hours)

I'm not usually a fan of GTA - San Andreas was ****. However this was superb from start to finish. Maybe a few too many missions, but probably game of the year so far.

Next up Metal Gear Solid 4.


----------



## Ice fyre

I've got golden Axe on Ps2 Hoopy its n one of those retro collections, of course if you dont have a PS2....

Hmm, Trying out Samurai Wariors on Ps2, so far so good not a clue what i'm doing yet but hey that s the fun of these games. I do see a lot of similarties with Dynasty Warriors. I do like this mix of action and strategy.

Tried Spartan total warrior and am getting my haead pounded by Crassius and turned to stone a lot! So far its a hard level! thought I will give it a rest for a bit.


----------



## Memnoch

I have just got *Vandal Hearts 2* on Ebay for Ps2 and hopt to get into that very soon loved the 1st one. Just have to dust off ye olde Playstion!!


----------



## HoopyFrood

And continuing with the retro, I downloaded *Atomic Runner*. Ah, all these games take me back. I'm very much out of practice though, these games, although usually just a case of hammering the space bar, are pretty hard.


----------



## D_Davis

Memnoch said:


> I have just got *Vandal Hearts 2* on Ebay for Ps2 and hopt to get into that very soon loved the 1st one. Just have to dust off ye olde Playstion!!



I never played part 2, but part 1 is a favorite of mine.  Such a cool game.

There are simply a ton of awesome games on the PS1.

Ever play Tomba?  Now this is a 2D masterpiece.


----------



## Rane Longfox

Momoka said:


> Lost Odyssey on the 360, Professor Layton on the DS.
> 
> Very pretty, and quite FF-like too (Odyssey) I recommend it - if you _Sony fanboys_ can get over the choice of console
> 
> *Runs away chuckling*


I enjoyed it, but I kinda forgot to develop the right characters, and now I got completely stuck on one particular boss battle - actually no way to get past it, I don't think


----------



## diamondwolf

I'm still playing NWN 1. I have met alot of great role players over the years on the multiplayer servers I have been on and most if not all of them still play. Once they stop I'll probably stop too until the next game catches my attention. Free role play servers and the ability to create your own worlds also keeps its hold on me.

Played NWN 2 a little here and there can't keep interest at the moment although I may give it another shot later.

On PSP I play Brunswick Bowling (yeh not real interesting to most I guess), and Dungeon and Dragon's Tactics (just started died on the second quest )

Playstation 2 - I play a few games every now and then mostly Dynasty Warriors 4 or Samurai Warriors with my son.

Wii - Haven't got into it really although me and the family will play Wii sports together so that's cool.

I have played various other games on the PS 2 and PC but nothing real consistant besides those I mentioned.


----------



## sarakoth

Dinopark Tycoon


----------



## Joel007

I have 4 controllers for the Wii finally 

Now I just need to get 3 other people to play games. Perferably people not as competitive as me, else it may come to blows. 

Wiimote duel!


----------



## Cayal

Momoka said:


> Lost Odyssey on the 360, Professor Layton on the DS.
> 
> Very pretty, and quite FF-like too (Odyssey) I recommend it - if you _Sony fanboys_ can get over the choice of console
> 
> *Runs away chuckling*



lol who plays multi-disc games anymore?


----------



## Momoka

Multi-disc, multi-format, old or new - I give them _all_ a fair chance 
...
..
.
Unlike some  

*chuckles again*


----------



## ktabic

I play Age of Conan - which comes on two dvds, and World of Warcraft thats on seven cds.


----------



## Commonmind

Age of Conan, however, was a 32GB install, whereas World Of Warcraft was roughly six or so gigs at launch. Absolutely ridiculous. 

I play AoC as well, on Tyranny. In-game name is Malchor (I'm a Dark Templar) if you're ever in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Talysia

I know I mentioned it earlier in the thread, but I'm replaying Star Ocean, Till the End of Time after being reminded about the series in another thread here.


----------



## Cayal

Metal ****ing Gear Solid 4


----------



## Ice fyre

diamondwolf said:


> I'm still playing NWN 1. I have met alot of great
> Playstation 2 - I play a few games every now and then mostly Dynasty Warriors 4 or Samurai Warriors with my son.
> 
> I just picked up Samurai warriors 2, and am playing Dynasty warriors 4 too, cant really beat it on anything other that easy! Samurai warriors is proving a bit more in depth and am enjoying it.


----------



## Rane Longfox

Picked up Stuntman Ignition for just £7 yesterday, so will probably start playing that.

Other than that, the good old fall-backs for Fifa08 and GTA4 still.


----------



## Commonmind

Did someone say Metal Gear Solid 4?

^this.


----------



## Durandal

I'm still catching up on stuff I missed from the last generation. Namely:

*Geist* -- Surprisingly good FPS on the GameCube. Aside from the fact that the GC controller is just super-awkward for FPS play, this is way better than I was expecting. You're a ghost, and you've got to go around possessing different people/animals/objects to solve puzzles and kill baddies.

*Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory* -- It's Splinter Cell, for better and worse. These are games I like very much but just suck at. Same gorgeous graphics, same perfectly tuned stealth gameplay, same stupid Clancy plot. Man, I'd love a game with the plot of the MGS series and the gameplay of Splinter Cell. And an editor for Kojima's cutscenes.

*Spiderman 2* -- This is about 4 years old, but everyone kept telling me how fun it was and I kept not believeing them. Turns out it really is fun. Massive, open-world Manhattan to just swing around in and pick up missions or just go exploring. GTA Spiderman, I guess.

*Icewind Dale* -- Replaying this one because I loved it so much.

*Battles of Prince of Persia* -- This is an odd little card-based strategy game set in the PoP universe. A bit overly complex, as these games often are, but what little I've played seems fun so far.


----------



## diamondwolf

Ice wind dale was pretty good, don't know if I could ever go back to it though after some of the games I had played since. Besides at first I don't remember things then once I start playing I remember and end up just running after the goal not worrying about anything in between (lol)


----------



## Fake Vencar

Just took Civilisation 4 out of the cupboard and am really getting into it again; its such a deep game and I never really appreciated that up until now.


----------



## Shiryu

WoW....


----------



## Alurny

Played WoW for 7 months, got to level 70 and now cant get the motivation to do anything more. Tried starting new chars: not fun


----------



## Talysia

Returning to Final Fantasy VII, after getting distracted for a while.


----------



## Lucien21

After the massive 2 hitter of GTA and MGS 4's I'm at a loss as to what to play.

So I got Fable for the PC to get up to speed before Fable 2 comes out.


----------



## Momoka

A slew of PSP games: Tales of the World: Radiant Mythology, Breath of Fire 3 (again), Ys The Ark of Napishtim. I tend to swap between them as my mood takes me.


----------



## Talysia

I played Breath of Fire 3 again recently myself, albeit the PSone version, and it's still one of my favourite RPGs.


----------



## Ice fyre

playing Bejewled on the PC a lot right now, its a bit tetrisy and extremely addictive!


----------



## Hilarious Joke

The Sims 2 again. The many bugs in it really annoy me sometimes though.


----------



## the smiling weirwood

I'm playing my heavily modded version of Oblivion once more...


----------



## Joel007

Nothing but Smash Bros Brawl... at every available opportunity... with co-op


----------



## ktabic

Supreme Commander - Forged Alliances for me, again


----------



## Cayal

Hilarious Joke said:


> The Sims 2 again. The many bugs in it really annoy me sometimes though.



Like how it takes 4 hours for the character to wake up and get out of bed?


----------



## ktabic

And whats wrong with that? That's about the time I take, and it's supposed to be a sim


----------



## jezelf

Mass Effect (PC). Looks lovely. lots of story depth. Been waiting for this for 4 years. first impressions is that it's not as intuitive as I would like...but then Im usually only good with 4 directions and a fire key!


----------



## Aadaenyaa

LoTRo- getting ready for the Mines of Moria expansion!!!


----------



## Joel007

mass effect is on pc now???

*zooom*


----------



## Cayal

jezelf said:


> Mass Effect (PC). Looks lovely. lots of story depth. Been waiting for this for 4 years. first impressions is that it's not as intuitive as I would like...but then Im usually only good with 4 directions and a fire key!



I want it on PS3.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

I want a PS3.


----------



## D_Davis

Diablo 2, again, preparing for what will be the new best game ever made, Diablo 3.


----------



## Simian

I would say I'm playing _Age of Conan_, but more accurately I'm paying Funcom for the privilege of beta testing it for them.


----------



## Pandæmonium

Gears of War - fun if you just hit people instead of shooting them (with pistol). It's a lame tactic but if you've played it for as long as me and my mate, most people arn't so great (probably cuz they have a life, lol). Hide behind a pillar, wait for them to rush by, and "Wack" - they're down, lol


----------



## Writers Blocked

Just finished Metal Gear Solid 4, so I'm getting back into GTA4 again, with some co-op Lego Indiana Jones thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Pandæmonium

MGS4 and GTA4 are awesome games - hours of fun regardless if you've completed them ^_^


----------



## davidson91

Currently got 2 missions to go on GTAIV so still playing that a bit, also starting Bioshock for the 360 again.

Those 2 should keep me occupied for a good while yet.


----------



## Joel007

Mass effect at minimum graphics, and still lagging!


----------



## Overread

Warcraft 3


----------



## Cayal

Half Life (part of the Orange Box).

And Echochrome FINALLY came out in Australia. It is the most awesomely mind blowing game I have ever played. It's brilliant.


----------



## Highlander II

I haven't played anything in a while, but my nephew hijacked my Xbox to play "Wolverine's Revenge" b/c he's suddenly on an X-Men kick.


----------



## Commonmind

Playing Mass Effect for the PC, and enjoying it quite a bit more as a result. Also playing through Planescape: Torment again and trying to get Fallout running so I can trek through that once more as well.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Earlier I was playing *Mortal Kombat: Unchained* on the PSP (mainly for nostalgia sake because I love Mortal Kombat). But oh, it's bloody! So very bloody. Don't just have to watch out for your opponent, but also nasty spikes and grinders and very long drops around the arena. 

I like it!

Also played for a brief time on *Sonic and the Secret Rings* on the Wii. Usually I love Sonic, but the many different screens (every time it tells you something, like scores, progress, that you've passed the freaking level there's a new screen) and what seemed like an attempt to have 'cool' rock music in it annoyed me. Maybe I didn't play it long enough to get into it, though.


----------



## Talysia

Replaying Dirge of Cerberus.


----------



## Ice fyre

Got back into Diablo II and am now charging ahead with the barbarian, I've just built up a set of good armour three gems near perfect. Have found one tip I suspect everyone else knows. Keep the same mercanary and give her (I used the first girl I got for helping clear the blood raven quest.) a good bow, if you get killed or her killed resurrect the same one and build her up. I am amazed at how good she is, if it wasnt for her I would have had severe difficulty getting through the second level. In my version jewels are quite common so build a good bow and give it to her.


----------



## Lucien21

Currently playing Resident Evil 4 - Wii Edition.

At the end of Chapter 3 at the moment.


----------



## Commonmind

SC4 for PS3. I'm almost tempted to pick up the 360 version just for Yoda, but I absolutely despise playing fighting games on their directional pad


----------



## Durandal

Commonmind said:


> SC4 for PS3. I'm almost tempted to pick up the 360 version just for Yoda, but I absolutely despise playing fighting games on their directional pad


 
Yeah, that 360 d-pad sucks. How's the game in general? I absolutely loved SC 1 and 2.


----------



## Commonmind

I'm having a blast with it. Character creation is amazing, very deep and very rewarding. I've been going through and unlocking characters and items, simply to add selections to the creation menu. 

I loved SC 1 and 2 as well (didn't even touch 3), and this is definitely the definitive iteration of the game thus far. Not only that, but probably the best fighting game I've played in a while.


----------



## Snegoxod

Hi guys.
Nice forum.
This is my first post here.

Currently I'm playing Pimp My Ride on my XBox 360
I have seen somewhere its rating:
Only 2.0 out of 10, hovewer I'm totally disagree with that.
This game is amazing!


----------



## Cayal

Commonmind said:


> SC4 for PS3. I'm almost tempted to pick up the 360 version just for Yoda, but I absolutely despise playing fighting games on their directional pad



Yoda will come to PS3 (as Vader will go to 360). It's idiotic for it not to happen.

I bought SC4 off ebay today (havent got it yet) but I am glad you think it is good, I am a little apprehensive about fighters.

Currently playing - NCAA 09 and Elefunk - Now Elefunk is fun and frustrating.


----------



## Commonmind

I'm normally pretty apprehensive about fighters myself, especially this generation, with its 60 dollar price tags, but rest assured there's a lot of value there. I spent a good five hours online this morning already. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for that Yoda DLC!


----------



## Highlander II

I've recently pulled out my copy of Fallout 2 again to try to get through.  I make it to NCR or just beyond that and either get stuck, vaguely lose interest (my mind wanders a lot) or crash a PC or something silly like that.

So - let's see if I can get through this time!  I made it through Fallout a couple times, but never could quite get the hang of Tactics.  Though, I hear there's a 3rd Fallout on the way...


----------



## Talysia

It's been a while since I posted here.  Currently replaying Suikoden V.


----------



## Ice fyre

Playing some online games on facebook and warrhammer 40k soulstorm inbetween.


----------



## kale

Playing Oblivion-game of the year edition- feels like I've only just scratched the surface, if that.


----------



## kale

Just thought I'd say a local Hi to Simian.
'Hi!'
Can you figure out the dialect...?


----------



## kyektulu

Im also playing Oblivion, totally hooked, just got the shivering isles expantion pack and going 2 have 2 order knights of the nine.


----------



## Wybren

I am playing some facebook games, gave Spore a try and got bored with that. I am really looking forward to Fable 2 though.


----------



## GateByte

I'm mostly playing Too Human right now. Sometimes I'll throw in a little Soul Calibur 4 or some Halo. Looking forward to Fable 2 as well.


----------



## Cayal

Fable 2, if it delievers, will be a good game and one of two I wish would come to PS3.


----------



## David Gullen

I've learned to avoid them.  These games are fun but take up too much time - -I'd rather be writing


----------



## kyektulu

Dont you find that games origonally created for windows lose quality when  transferred to console?

I never play pc games that have been modified for consoles.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Yes! And also, console games that have been modified for pc's (like Halo).


----------



## Simian

kale said:


> Just thought I'd say a local Hi to Simian.
> 'Hi!'
> Can you figure out the dialect...?



How do yourself. Always nice to see a fellow Lancastrian on the boards 

Having given up on Age of Conan in disgust, I've now moved on to Warhammer Online for my MMO fix, and I must say it's ace. I haven't had this much fun online since the pre battleground zerg fests at Tarren Mill in WoW. The PVE side of the game is a bit lacking (Public Quests aside) but the PVP element more than makes up for that, and conveniently eliminates the grinding that (for me) made end game WoW such a drag.

on the 360 I'm currently eyeing up Dead Space, Fallout 3, Gears of War 2 and Mirror's Edge over the next month or so. Looks like it's going to be a strong end to the year, gaming wise.


----------



## kale

I'm pretty much looking forward to most of the games Simians mentioned. They're like bloody buses at the moment. I think I'll jump into Fable 2 as soon as I possibly can. But then again Dead Space is looking quite tantalising...
I'm getting an headache...


----------



## kale

Probably going off topic somewhat here, but does anyone remember Beyond Software's *Lords* *of* *Midnight *? I think I had it on the Spectrum 48k if my memory is correct and senility isn't playing its usually major part. I've very fond memories of it. I seem to recall the storyline being very immersive.
_A_ _shattered_ _kingdom_ _needs_ _reuniting_ _and_ _its_ _only_ _hope_ _is_...hang on haven't we heard this somewhere before?
Nevermind...
It's 3D graphics were groundbreaking at the time (82ish). Approaching distant citadels and mountains was an amazing sight to behold!
Anyhow, I'm possibly on my own with this one so I wont feel slighted if noone remembers.
Honest...


----------



## Vladd67

No you are not alone I too had this great game on the Spectrum I think it was around '84
Amazing wasn't it what they did with just 48K


----------



## dustinzgirl

Well I'm playing Saint's Row 2, which is a terrible game I don't let my younger ones play. 

My oldest son is playing Age of Empires 3, he's all about world domination. 

My youngest is on whatever the new Star Wars game is. 

I'm also sadly addicted to Jewel Quest. Its a really dumb game that combines solitaire and bejewelled, but darn, I just can't stop playing it!


----------



## Writers Blocked

I'm playing through force unleashed at the moment. I rented it to tide me over until the floodgate of new releases opens next week.

Shame about Little Big Planet though.


----------



## Cayal

I've been between Silent Hill 5, Linger in Shadows and WipeOut HD


----------



## Writers Blocked

Linger in Shadows is an odd experience to say the least.


----------



## Mithridelle

I'm replaying all of the old PS1 Spyro games. Hooray of oldschool games and graphics!


----------



## Overread

oh if only I has a PS1 here and a working copy of those games - great fun they were 
Supreme commander and Red Alert 2 at the moment for me
trying to convince myself that Red Alert 3 is just EA marketing and its not really going to be any good -- darn I bet their marketing department uses subliminal messaging!


----------



## Writers Blocked

Mithridelle said:


> I'm replaying all of the old PS1 Spyro games. Hooray of oldschool games and graphics!



Is it me, or did they just have to TRY harder with those games. Graphically speaking. Little touches like the animated eyes in the first spyro were impressive to me back then.

Oh and that was when the PS1 got analogue sticks for the first time too. Good times.


----------



## Cayal

Writers Blocked said:


> Linger in Shadows is an odd experience to say the least.



That's an understatement.


----------



## Writers Blocked

Cayal said:


> That's an understatement.



The worst thing is, though, I got to the end of it... but I don't know how.


----------



## Cayal

I don't even know what I am doing on it...but I have unlocked 33% of the trophies...so I must be doing something right.

Is it just six minutes or do you unlocked more bits?


----------



## MontyCircus

I've been playing *Rush'n Attack* on an NES emulator.  I swear I used to be good at this game.  I used to play it at the local movie theatre all the time.  I really suck now.


----------



## Talysia

Going retro again with Breath of Fire 3.


----------



## kyektulu

Talysia said:


> Going retro again with Breath of Fire 3.



Oh that game rules been years since I have played that!

Im still Oblivion'in downloading shed loadsa mods from Nexus... mods rule!


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

I'm STILL messing around with Morrowind, even though I beat it a few (hundred) times.  I have to admit, it's gotten boring, though. 

I wish I had more money, I'd get something cool, hehe. Not Sci-fi, though, I HATE sci-fi games. Bleh.


----------



## Overread

mix of Starcraft and Lost Souls at the moment

oh and mana try here:
GOG.com
old games - good old games - cheap good old games - cheap, vista/xp compatable old games


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Hehe. OR, when I said I wish I had more money, I kind of meant, I wish I had any money at all.  My bank account's in the red.....


----------



## Wybren

Little bit of Spore, little bit of assasins creed, just waiting till I can pay off my Fable 2 layby.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Well, I have become totally addicted to Rock Band on the xBox.  Having lots of fun playing it. We are borrowing it from a friend, who let us borrow the game and 2 guitars. Think I will have to break down and buy the whole kit, so we can have drums and a microphone!


----------



## Quokka

Nice thing about buying an older console (PS2) for $50 I got second hand copies of God of War, Gran Turismo 4, Medal of Honor Frontline and Pro Evolution Soccer 2008. Old games but they're all new to me. Having a quick run in GT4 but I'll probably start God of War this weekend.


----------



## dustinzgirl

Quokka said:


> Nice thing about buying an older console (PS2) for $50 I got second hand copies of God of War, Gran Turismo 4, Medal of Honor Frontline and Pro Evolution Soccer 2008. Old games but they're all new to me. Having a quick run in GT4 but I'll probably start God of War this weekend.



God of War is freaking freaking freaking awesome. 

I'm playing Fable 2 like crazy. Making the hubby and kid mad cuz I'm taking up the TV and 360. MUAHAHAHAHAHA. I told them to just TRY and take the controller out of my hands...just try it!


----------



## Lucien21

Finished *Dead Space* (about 12 hours)

One part Resident Evil, one part Event Horizon meets doom3 and one part commentary on those Scientology nutters (for legal reasons Unitology isn't really scientology 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Dead Space is a survival Horror game based in space.

You are Issac Clark (See what they did there?) mute hero and ace Engineer, Handy with cutting tools and fearless in the face of rampaging mutant monsters. Sent to see what happened to the planet Cracking Mining ship, you soon find out they are all dead and have been replaced by a variety of mutations. You soon find out it has something to do with some religious nutters and an artifact of some kind.

Armed with a selection of mining tools as weapons (you only really need the one you start the game with) you have to slice and dice the monsters as you make your way through the ship. 

Ok the story is a bit of a hodge podge of cliches, but the environments are suitable dark and depressing, the sound work is superb and scary and the monsters well animated (but lack variety). Cutting off limbs is this games raison d'etre and it's huge fun slicing off arms and legs and other appendages. There are some nice set pieces and it's difficulty is pretty well pitched right. The holographic interface is superb and makes it easy to manage you stuff and the addition of the guideline to the next objective is helpful as long as you don't overuse it.

Like most survival horror games it's mostly about inventory management, conserving your ammo and health, but I never really felt short of ammo of health all that much. Upgrading of your weapons and suit was easy enough and there are save points about ever 2 feet-ish.

Overall it is a satisfying addition to the genre, plenty of fun and creepy as hell, cutting of limbs and the zero-G puzzle sections were interesting enough to hook you in.

*8/10*


----------



## Cayal

I can't wait to get into Dead Space.
I have almost finished Silent Hill: Homecoming. I'll post my review of it when I am done.


----------



## Simian

Waiting for a friend to finish *Dead Space* so I can borrow it off him. Until then, playing a bit of *Bad Company* on the 360 and *Silent Hunter III *(plus Grey Wolves Mod) on the PC.


----------



## smallwonder123

I like To Play PS2 Games. It contains Good Graphics 

In now i am playing Spider man,Matrix


----------



## rowengaurd

World of warcraft: wrath of the lich king! i havent slept for 78 hours, the game is going to kill me lol! It's so addictive i had the same problem with the burning crusade i just can't stop!!


----------



## Hilarious Joke

78?! That can't be right.


----------



## Talysia

Currently giving _Odin Sphere_ a try.


----------



## Boneman

Fable II, had to give up WOW, was not getting anything done......... I've been knocked out that many times that my face looks like a strudel cut up to serve 50 people......


----------



## Writers Blocked

I made the mistake of buying Fallout 3 (though for £29 new, I might add) and now all other games have been put aside for the foreseeable future!


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Back into online poker!


----------



## Brett Howell

I just started Smackdown vs Raw 09 after finishing Saints Row 2 - and extremely disappointed after 08. Is it just me, or do the wrestlers look like like their mouths are bigger then their face?

Oh well, back to finishing Force Unleashed.


----------



## Overread

Sacred 2 - a little choppy play but then I am running it with the enhanced graphics option (I like pretties )


----------



## dustinzgirl

Dead Space. Dang good game! As a matter of fact, its so good that I had to turn the lights on. Seriously. You can hear the monster dudes breathing and then BAM they are eating your head. Its scary fun!


----------



## Cayal

Dead Space is a great game. I was thoroughly pleased with it.

I am playing Mass Effect on X-Box. It's amazing.


----------



## Fake Vencar

I'm addicted to Fallout 3 at the moment; I can drool at the graphics, wander around a vast world _and _shoot some ghouls at the same time!


----------



## jams002

i like any game to play,,by the way i am new here in your forum,,have an peaceful New Year to all member!!!


----------



## Wybren

Just picked up GH world tour today, will be playing that soon  Will have Fable 2 payed off next week too.


----------



## AE35Unit

dustinzgirl said:


> Dead Space. Dang good game! As a matter of fact, its so good that I had to turn the lights on. Seriously. You can hear the monster dudes breathing and then BAM they are eating your head. Its scary fun!



Just started playing this on the Xbox and yea,its seriously lifelike! I was on edge!  I'm kinda stuck tho. Got thru the stuck door using Stasis then into the room with the arm thingies but what do I do in there? It tells me Stasis would be useful,but to do what?


----------



## Lucien21

Is that the bit with the 2 arms and the ramp that goes over them. There are 2 panels that start the arms and a panel on the top of the ramp.

If I remember correctly you have to use stasis on the right hand arm and at the right time (i.e when it connects with the tram at the the end of the arms) activate the panel on top of the ramps.


----------



## AE35Unit

Lucien21 said:


> Is that the bit with the 2 arms and the ramp that goes over them. There are 2 panels that start the arms and a panel on the top of the ramp.
> 
> If I remember correctly you have to use stasis on the right hand arm and at the right time (i.e when it connects with the tram at the the end of the arms) activate the panel on top of the ramps.



Yea thats it! No worries tho as my lovely other half found a walk thru online for it. Apparently I started the game wrong!
Tell you what-its scary that game!


----------



## Erunanion

At the moment, I'm playing nowt but Flash games - this borrowed laptop is less than useless.  However, when I get back to my proper PC, I imagine that Team Fortress 2 will take up some free time because it's such fun.  I'm going to resist the urge to start a new Civ 4 game as it will swallow up whole evenings without chewing, and I'll be exceedingly busy when my last term of uni starts (which includes researching to wrie 15,000 words )

That said, I'm tempted to buy my housemates 360 off him now that he's rather foolishly gotten himself a PS3.


----------



## Talysia

After finding the platinum version in my local supermarket for under a tenner, I'm playing Tekken 5.


----------



## Writers Blocked

Just started spore, and World of Warcraft has sucked me back in.


----------



## Lucien21

Just finished:


*Gears of War 2 *- Superb fun in an over the top, testosterone way. Superb cover system making it a joy to play. Loved every minute of it with the exception of a weak ending (Last boss was crap)  9/10

Back to playing Fallout 3 now.


----------



## Antilles

Silent Hunter 4: Wolves of the Pacific, for PC.

It's a great game. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Jbshare

For me, I have a particular affinity to western RPG's.  Hence, I find myself always coming back to, at this point, Fallout 3.  Before that it was Mass Effect (which is my favorite game at this point).  

So to answer your question currently, Fallout 3.


----------



## Somni

Red Alert 3.  Not as good as RA2 but playing with friends is always good.


----------



## sloweye

Medieval total war (gold edition) with the Viking Invasion expansion pack.


----------



## D_Davis

Started playing Fallout 3 last week.  I've now logged in over 30 hours, and I still haven't done the 'Following in Your Father's Footsteps' quest in Megaton.

This game rules.

I cannot believe how amazing it is.  




EARLY GAME SPOILERS.


I'm waiting until I finish the Wilderness Survival Quest, then I am going to kill Moriarity - that dude is a total punk.


----------



## AE35Unit

Lego Batman on Xbox. You NEED to play this co-op


----------



## Urlik

PAIN, Resistance 3 and Guitar Hero World Tour on PS3

PAIN is so wrong it is great fun (and David Hasselhoff has gone up loads in my estimation since he agreed to star in this game)


----------



## Shadow Trooper

Playing Empire at War (Star Wars) and the Forces of Corruption expansion. Love RTS and am looking forward to Dawn of War 2 and Starcraft 2.

Most recent games played (and enjoyed):

Supreme Commander games
C&C 3 Tiberium Wars
Spore

Old Faves:
Dawn of War series
Total War series
Act of War
Blitzkrieg 2
Lord of the Rings (prefer the first to the second)


----------



## Urlik

Shadow Trooper said:


> Old Faves:
> Dawn of War series


 
just had a blast at WH 40k DoW Dark Crusade

the Eldar are giving me a little grief 
but everyone else has been wiped off the map


----------



## Fake Vencar

D_Davis said:


> Started playing Fallout 3 last week.  I've now logged in over 30 hours, and I still haven't done the 'Following in Your Father's Footsteps' quest in Megaton.



A word of warning, don't do the main quest until the end. Once you fully complete it, the game ends sadly. I made that mistake 

At the moment, I'm still bashing my way through the Fallout 3 world. However, I'm looking at KOTOR right now and have just realised I haven't completed it for some odd reason. It seems rather appealing now


----------



## Urlik

Fake Vencar said:


> A word of warning, don't do the main quest until the end. Once you fully complete it, the game ends sadly. I made that mistake


 
that's the cause of a lot of unhappyness, especially in the PS3 community as the 3rd instalment of the DLC will rewrite the ending so the game doesn't end and will also remove the level cap.
the reason for PS3 unhappyness is that MS have forced Bethesda to make the DLC exclusive to LIVE. this also means PC users must purchase MS toy money, I mean LIVE points, to get the DLC. unfortunately, the LIVE points can only be bought in blocks and you will have spare points left over after buying the DLC meaning that MS are getting the interest on your money while you wait for something to spend it on


----------



## D_Davis

As far as I've read, MS didn't force Bethesda to do anything.

They offered money for exclusive content, and Bethesda took it.  The Bethesda devs have said many, many times that they love working on the 360, and whether or not this is actually true (I, in my uncynical nature, believe it is), or just the money-hats talking is not the point.

It takes two to tango, and Sony does the same thing when they can.

Exclusive DLC is the new console exclusive.


----------



## Cayal

Sony doesn't pay for DLC content. They rarely pay for exclusive games.

Microsoft gave $50 million for GTAIV DLC, they'll never see that money again.


----------



## D_Davis

Nevermind, not worth the arguing.


----------



## Cayal

Not when you don't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## D_Davis

Anyways...

back to what matters - games (who cares what platform they are on - all the platform holders are are large corporations eager to get your money anyhow):

Fallout 3 continues to be amazing (I bet it is amazing on the 360, PS3, and PC!)

I cannot remember a time that I was this into a game.  It was probably Half Life 2.

This game is easily going to be ranked among my very favorites of all time.  And that's saying something; I've been gaming since the Atari 2600 was new.


----------



## Lenny

I'm going through *Uncharted: Drake's Fortune *again, slowly beavering through *LittleBigPlanet*, and getting my eyes stuffed with vegetation in *Far Cry 2*, all on the PS3.

I'm also jumping at drips in *Bioshock *and trying hard to suppress the growth of my third arm in *Fallout 3*, both on the PC. I've got CoD4 as well, but the first level has broken my spirit. 

Hopefully come Thursday I'll be making a start on *Resistance 2* or *Motorstorm: Pacific Rift*. I've played the latter at my friends (he finally got himself a PS3! ), and I love it! I might just buy it if I've got enough cash left over after ordering *Killzone 2*.

Oh, perhaos I should mention my new website design, too? I am playing a very violent game with IE6, after all.


----------



## Cayal

man Killzone 2 is going to be a thing of beauty. If that game gets a combined review score of 4 I am still getting it.

I am playing *Mass Effect* on X-Box 360. Fantastic game, although I'd like to see more variety in planet and location designs for the side quests in the sequel.

*Prince of Persia* on PS3. I didn't think the guy who did Drake in Uncharted would make a good voice for the Prince but I was wrong. He makes a good game very humerous. I love the acrobatics in this game, and the concept as well.

I also have *Call of Duty 5: World at War, Resistance 2 and Far Cry 2 *on PS3 waiting to be played and *Fable 2, Lost Odyssey *and *Eternal Sonata *on the 360 to be played.


----------



## Urlik

*Resistance 2 online co-op is fantastic*

*also been playing a lot of pool in PS home*


----------



## Cayal

*Mass Effect*: I am fairly late on this, but since I got my X-Box recently I may as well tell every one how great this game is (without giving reasons why). Bioware is certainly one of the best developers out there.

The only downside with the game is that the main quest spans a whole 5 missions.

I give it 92/100


----------



## McMurphy

2008 has come to pass, so it is time to open the 2009 version of this thread (for navigational and sanity reasons, of course).

This thread will remain open for those wishing to continue their discussions, but it has been unstickied.

"_unstickied_".....oh, how I love internet terms.....


----------



## Urlik

as a father of 3 children, I wish there was something that would unsticky things in real life.


----------

